# Alan Dart and Jean Greenhowe Christmas Nativity Patterns



## ritchsgirl

I am looking at making the Christmas Crib from either Jean Greenhowe (my fav) or Alan Dart patterns. 
Has anyone very made these? I am concerned that I am biting off more than I can chew as a knitter and just wondered if anyone had ever made them and if there was any particular difficulties with the patterns? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## jaykayone

i love the nativity ! i haven't tried it; but i'm sure someone here has!
lol


----------



## Lidlamzdiv

That is just so cool! Now I want to make it too, LOL :?


----------



## ritchsgirl

I have a set that a friend crocheted for me, almost 30 years ago and it has been a centerpiece for our family for years. However, all 3 of my daughters are married and have families of their own, I went looking to see if I could find something similar, and that is where I found this. I ordered the book off of ebay to get the pattern. 
My hope is that I can get 3 sets done by Christmas...........


----------



## chodge

I have used many of Jean Greenhowe's patterns and thoroughly enjoy them and LOVE how they turn out. They are easy enough to understand. Good Luck. You can do it!!!


----------



## ritchsgirl

chodge said:


> I have used many of Jean Greenhowe's patterns and thoroughly enjoy them and LOVE how they turn out. They are easy enough to understand. Good Luck. You can do it!!!


**** Thanks, I am going to give it a try. I got the Christmas pattern ordered and on its way. If I run into trouble, I know who and where to ask for help.


----------



## chodge

Perhaps we could begin it together, then if we run into problems we can discuss.


----------



## ritchsgirl

thanks, that would be most appreciated. I ordered the pattern via ebay from the UK so need to wait for it to arrive, plus getting the yarns or checking what I have. However, my youngest daughter expecting her first child and I will be in PA soon. :-D - SO dont know exactly when I can start it. However, would love to have a knit buddy! :thumbup:


----------



## ritchsgirl

chodge said:


> I have used many of Jean Greenhowe's patterns and thoroughly enjoy them and LOVE how they turn out. They are easy enough to understand. Good Luck. You can do it!!!


Which of the patterns have you done?? Both Jean's and Alan Darts are just incredible. I would like to do the Pirate that Alan Dart has..........but, I think Christmas Crib first.


----------



## chodge

Sounds as busy as I am. I work full time, and my daughter is expecting her 2nd little one at the end of this month and I have all sorts of knitting/sewing projects going! Keeps me out of trouble. Good luck with the baby and fitting in your knitting. Keep in touch re the Nativity pattern.


----------



## chodge

I haven't done any of Alan Darts, but I've worked on Jean Greenhowe's. The ballerina, (absolutely darling), the Scotty (Moran), the cowboy, and a few others. Can't remember all of them as I knit toys. I have all of her pattern books. Of course, they are all gifts for my grand children. But the results are wonderful. Lots of compliments.


----------



## bbarker39

I have found this pattern for sale on the following site: http://www.woobeeknitshop.com/servlet/the-177/jean-greenhowe-pattern-book/Detail

Also a donkey has been added in a book called: Jean Greenhowe's Christmas Treasures (40 pages)

Hope this helps

Just found out the above site is out of stock on the books. The following site has then in stock but they cost a few dollars more. Go to: https://www.frugalhaus.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=52

Beverly


----------



## Karyn

Where did you get the pattern, I now want to make it up. I figure if I start now I should be able to get it down my Christmas you think??? This could prove to be fun if we all start it together.


----------



## susanstr

Although I have not made the Nativity, I have made many many Jean Greenhowe dolls etc. and find her directions to be exact! I am not familiar with Alan Dart but will check him out. You should attempt the project and take a bit at a time and you will have a family treasure forever!


----------



## chodge

Sounds good to me if all 3 of us attempt this project. The more the merrier. I'll locate the pattern and start gathering the yarns needed. Thanks for joining in. This sounds like a fun project and we can encourage each other.


----------



## MartyCare

I have the book. I bought it several years ago. I have not gotten a round tuit. Do you want to start a Knit-a-Long?
Carol K in OH


----------



## ritchsgirl

Karyn said:


> Where did you get the pattern, I now want to make it up. I figure if I start now I should be able to get it down my Christmas you think??? This could prove to be fun if we all start it together.


I bought my copies of the Special Toys, The Christmas Nativity Set and the Storybook dolls on ebay. I had to order them from England, but, thats okay since I am not in a rush to start with new grandbaby on the way. I am just waiting for them to arrive then will check my stash.


----------



## ritchsgirl

MartyCare said:


> I have the book. I bought it several years ago. I have not gotten a round tuit. Do you want to start a Knit-a-Long?
> Carol K in OH


Carol, is there anything very difficult in the pattern?? I have not had a chance to see it to take a look. Just knew I had to purchase the pattern so that I at least had it. That way even if I cannot knit it.....maybe I can find someone who will ! :lol:


----------



## chodge

Sounds good tome. Like I said, the more the Merrier. How many are we looking at now?


----------



## MartyCare

I bought the book when it was readily available. I think I got it from a catalog of children's toys, Hearthsong maybe. I got started on one character but put it aside. It wasn't difficult, just took more steps than I wanted to do at that time. 
Carol K in OH


----------



## SEA

I bought the Greenhowe nativity book last year.

This is something I want to do for my someday to be a gramma box. I was thinking I would do a set for each child. (2)

You could always do the Mary, Joseph and baby for the 1st yr and then add on.
Thanks for the reminder that I have this book.

Nancy


----------



## judithw1

I have been reading the forum for a while now. I am a beginner knitter. I can really do the garter stitch well, The nativity scene is so neat that I have ordered it. I am not sure if I can do it or not, but I will know where to aski for help,

Thanks


----------



## SYAPJR

I'm a big fan of Alan Dart's designs and have made two so far. I love to kit, and especially small things, so for me making them was great fun. I don't think they are any more complicated than knitting anything else -- they are just smaller. Both Dart and Greenhowe have excellent intructions about sewing and finishing their toys and the satisfaction of making them is a wonderful feeling. I say, "go for it", I think you will have a lot of fun makng them and certainly will have an amazing nativity when you are finished.


----------



## SYAPJR

Nancy, I love your idea of making three figures the first year and adding to the nativity yearly afterwards.


----------



## ritchsgirl

SEA said:


> I bought the Greenhowe nativity book last year.
> 
> This is something I want to do for my someday to be a gramma box. I was thinking I would do a set for each child. (2)
> 
> You could always do the Mary, Joseph and baby for the 1st yr and then add on.
> Thanks for the reminder that I have this book.
> 
> Nancy


I love the idea of doing them piece meal a few each year too, that way you could be working on like you said Joseph, Mary and baby. Then next do the shepherds and sheep and then perhaps the kings. I bought the pattern for the donkey too, now if I could just find a cow & camel pattern and maybe an angel, I would feel like I had a whole set.

I think I am really getting excited about this !


----------



## ritchsgirl

chodge said:


> Sounds good to me if all 3 of us attempt this project. The more the merrier. I'll locate the pattern and start gathering the yarns needed. Thanks for joining in. This sounds like a fun project and we can encourage each other.


I would be appreciative, if you have your pattern handy - if you will take a look and see if anything looks too difficult for some of us newbie knitters. I think I would call myself more intermediate, however, I can be a real knitwit at times.


----------



## 10342

Thats awesome! Great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Manuella Pop

I am righting here for the first time, but I've been reading posts everyday for a month now.
You are all incredible! I've learned so much from you.
Question :Have any of you gals heard about this lady in UK that sells patterns for toys/ dolls? They are darling. Her site is called dollytime.etsy.com
I ordered a doll recently but I have not started on it.
I totally love the nativity set!


----------



## Loistec

OMG those are precious. So perfect in proportion and detail.


----------



## chodge

I don't know how much you paid for the Jean Greenhowe books on ebay but i just checked out all the particulars about the Nativity. Some of these figures are between 5 1/2 to 8 inches. They will knit up in no time. I've figured it out, there are 14 items, including the donkey from the second Christmas book, and if we made up one a week we could have the whole scene done in 14 weeks. Now that isn't bad at all. Frugal Knitting Haus is advertising them right now if you go into their web site, Annie's Attic has quite a few on sale at $7.99 (but not the Christmas ones) and also Woobee Knitshop. The majority of these are good prices. Enjoy! Anyone interested in joining the knit-a-long for the Nativity project, please sign in. We can do it and it will be fun!!


----------



## chodge

Oh I forgot to mention. There is a website for Debi Birkin, also from the UK. Her patterns are adorable. They are pretty reasonably priced as a download on your computer so you don't have to wait for the mail man to come and deliver.


----------



## judithw1

I would like to sign in on the knit-in for the nativity scene. I'll give it a good try,

Thanks

Judy


----------



## chodge

Way to go Judy. We'll add you to the list. We'll encourage each other!


----------



## karenwalls

ritchsgirl said:


> I am looking at making the Christmas Crib from either Jean Greenhowe (my fav) or Alan Dart patterns.
> Has anyone very made these? I am concerned that I am biting off more than I can chew as a knitter and just wondered if anyone had ever made them and if there was any particular difficulties with the patterns? Any advice would be appreciated.


I haven't made it but my best friend has made she didn't have any problem it is really ciut when it is fished


----------



## ritchsgirl

Does anyone have access to the pattern that can give us a heads up with regards to supplies needed? Needles? etc. 

I am still waiting for my pattern to be shipped, -- it was coming from England so I have no idea how long that takes.


----------



## SEA

Size 3 needles, cardboard, small amount of stuffing and oddments of yarn.

There are many colors shown in the pattern. If you have a stash you'll be all set.
Flesh color for all the faces and hands. Shepherds and Joseph are in gray and brown tones with oatmeal coverings for their heads. The wise men are brighter in red, yellow, green and blue.
Hope this helps.

SEA


----------



## ritchsgirl

SEA said:


> Size 3 needles, cardboard, small amount of stuffing and oddments of yarn.
> 
> There are many colors shown in the pattern. If you have a stash you'll be all set.
> Flesh color for all the faces and hands. Shepherds and Joseph are in gray and brown tones with oatmeal coverings for their heads. The wise men are brighter in red, yellow, green and blue.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> SEA


thank you, that will help.........does it say the gauge or yarn weight?


----------



## SEA

looks like worsted weight to me. I do not see a gauge listed or a yarn weight

You will also need thread to match the yarn to sew pieces together.


----------



## ritchsgirl

SEA said:


> looks like worsted weight to me. I do not see a gauge listed or a yarn weight
> 
> You will also need thread to match the yarn to sew pieces together.


Thanks for the info.....I will use the picture as a guide and start pulling out of my stash, appropriate colors while I wait for the patterns to arrive. Flesh color is not something I have for sure.
Now just to wait (patiently? :roll: ) for the pattern to arrive and hope when it comes, I feel confident with all the stitches. :lol:


----------



## chodge

Hi Ritchsgirl:

The needles you need for this nativity project are a pair of 3mm (No.11) OR USA 2. For the donkey, only a small amount of stuffing is required. The legs for the donkey are stuffened with plastic drinking straws so that Little Donkey stands up unsupported. The siz you will need six 5mm (1/4 inch) diameter plastic drinking straws. For him you will need 30g (1 oz) of grey, plus oddments of cream, dark grey and black.


----------



## chodge

The tension or guage - Using 3mm (No.11 UK, USA 2) knitting needles and double knitting yarn: 26 sts = 10 cm (4 inches) in width over st-st, before stuffing.

Notes about yarns in the USA.
Knitting worsted weight yarns can vary in thickness. The thinner types are about the same as UK double knitting yarn. Sport weight is slightly thinner than UK double knitting, but can also be used as a substitute for double knitting.

When making Jean Greenhowe's dolls/toys, etc, I found that whatever oddments i had on hand worked out very well.

The cardboard required can be used from cereal boxes.


----------



## judithw1

I received my nativity pattern and was showing it to my friend who has knit a long time. She is not on this list, but I gave her knitters paradise to join. how does she get on this list? She loved the nativity scene and wants to do it also


----------



## chodge

Hi Judy:
Go to the top of this page and click on home and then on the left hand side it says welcome and join in and sign up. It's about the 3 heading down. Hope this helps. When should we all start? We should get everyone involved who wanted to join in our knit-a-long. I have the list somewhere of all the ladies who wanted to join. I hope they all ready this note of yours. I have one more day at work, Thursday, and then I'm off until Monday. I work the 4/10's with Fridays off. so hopefully we can get everyone's attention by then. Good Luck to your friend wanting to join in. Super!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Is that under the Introduce yourself?


----------



## judithw1

Unfortunatly I am going to New York for the weekend and will be back on Monday. you all will have to start without me


----------



## chodge

You lucky person, you. Something special?! That's ok, we can wait until you get back. Have a fun time.


----------



## chodge

yes. I do believe that is where I signed in/up for this forum. Good luck. any problems, email me.


----------



## judithw1

My dh plans excursions. He does a great job and we ae going to New York. He already has the restaurants and entertainment planned. I go along because he does such a great job.


----------



## chodge

Good for you. Have a wonderful time. Heart from you when you get back and we'll make plans to meet up with everyone to begin our Nativity project. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Finally received my patterns today in the mail and am anxious to get started ! Going to dig through yarn and get out supplies. Now having had a chance to see the patterns and read through them, I can see they will be easy to knit up - looks more like the putting of them together will be the most work. 
Let us know when we have a green light to start our knit along.


----------



## Manuella Pop

Make sure to count me in too  Can't wait to start!


----------



## Katsch

Me Too! I want to join in the fun and make this navity set. It is just darling. Will hurry and order the pattern book. Thanks for showing us this wonderful set. They will make beautiful gifts.


----------



## chodge

will do, Ritchsgirl. Judy is off to New York for the weekend and will let us know when she gets back so we can all start on the same page together, along with the others who wanted to join in. I'm excited to get started and like you, i will go through my stash this weekend and get the odds and sods together read to go on the green light. wooo hoo!!


----------



## chodge

Okay Pop Manuella, Kathy Katsch, Ritchsgirl, when Judy gets back we will email everyone and we can all jump on the band wagon together. This will bee fun!!! Enjoy your weekend. I'm off tonight until Monday. Bye.


----------



## judithw1

I am back and I hope ready to start.

Judy


----------



## chodge

Okay, can we plan on starting Wednesday?
Pop Manuella, Kathy Katsch, Judy - you of course and hope you had a wonderful time in New York, Ritchsgirl, Marty Care - Carol K. Ohio and Lidlamzdiv. I think that was it. Sorry if I left anyone out. But join us for the knit along beginning Wednesday for the Christmas Nativity project by Jean Greenhowe. Good Luck to all of us and hopefully we will all have our patterns and yarn odds, needles to begin on Wednesday., hope this fits in with everyone's plan!!!


----------



## ritchsgirl

chodge said:


> Okay, can we plan on starting Wednesday?
> Pop Manuella, Kathy Katsch, Judy - you of course and hope you had a wonderful time in New York, Ritchsgirl, Marty Care - Carol K. Ohio and Lidlamzdiv. I think that was it. Sorry if I left anyone out. But join us for the knit along beginning Wednesday for the Christmas Nativity project by Jean Greenhowe. Good Luck to all of us and hopefully we will all have our patterns and yarn odds, needles to begin on Wednesday., hope this fits in with everyone's plan!!!


 I am ready to go, stash of yarn colors all pulled out and ready to go, patterns out, needles ready to clickety clack. 
Am just finishing an illusion scarf for my grandaughter and a pair of wristlets.
So what exactly is the plan of attack? What figure will we start with? It will be fun to see all the variations.....


----------



## chodge

Hi, I think we should follow the order of the pattern and begin with the first King, I believe. Not unless you have other suggestions. I don't have the pattern book with me at work, but I was reading over the directions couple of days ago and you knit the main body which you use for all figures and then just knit the top clothing from what I understand. So, that looks like the plan of attack. Clickety Clack. How about that?!!


----------



## Katsch

Katsch here, got my pattern book the other day read thru and pulled all yarn from my stash. Ready to start on Wednesday.


----------



## chodge

Super!!! Wednesday it is.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Well I have done a thorough reading through of the directions and feel pretty confident on this. Not sure if I like that you have to knit a basic body and then knit the clothes too but, will see how it works out.
The crocheted set that I have done by a friend 30+ years ago was all little pieces, head, hands etc and took a lot of stitching to get it together. 
However, instead of stuffing it, I used styrofoam cones to make sure that the figures stood up. 
I will see about how I like the stuffing on this, but, may just go back to styrofoam cones versus, cardboard and stuffing material. 
I will get out my crocheted set and use them as my color palette.


----------



## ritchsgirl

chodge said:


> Super!!! Wednesday it is.


So do we just keep posting on here, or set up a new topic or ??? I am still a newbie to the site.


----------



## chodge

Hi, I re-read the directions thinking that the clothes were separate from the body, but they are not. You begin with the basic figure (Green figure) and follow the directions BUT refer to the left hand side basic figure for the actual pattern instructions. Does that make sense? So, you begin knitting with dark blue by casting on 24 sts. Then start the 1st row, etc, etc. Follow the directions closely and it will refer you to the knitting instructions. So in actual fact, you just read on the right hand side what knitting pattern you follow on the left hand side. I have started and up to "continue in green and work as given for basic figure from ** to ***........... I'll hopefully get more done tonight. Any questions, email me. Good Luck.


----------



## Katsch

Good idea on the cone. I found invisible thread at the local AC Moore craft store that I plan on stitching the figures together with. I like it because it claims to blends into any color yarn or fabric and I think will make stitching easier to not have to change yarn color or thread color since we are changing colors while knitting the figures. It is made by "Dritz" and called Invisible Thread. I will be starting tonight after work or may even knit while at my desk. Good thing I am my own boss, LOL.


----------



## chodge

Thanks for the tip, Kathy, about the invisible thread. I am going to Jo-Anns store tonight after work and will definitely head for the thread isle. The cones sound good, but will they crumble over the years? Lucky you that you are your own boss. Okay, so 4 of us are on board, Judy, Richtsgirl, you and me. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Katsch

I'm a newbie also but I think we can keep posting here and check off watch topic box.


----------



## chodge

Any time you see the Alan Dart and Jean Greenhowe title come up, that is especially for our kinit-a-long group. So keep posting and we will keep in touch. Good Luck.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Okay, yes, *** I see what you are saying about the clothing and the body.........***you are right. I guess, I was flipping between pages thinking okay......here's basic body and here's the gown, but, thank you for the clarification, I got it now. 
I will admit to wondering about the changing colors and was thinking hmmmm, but, had not started things yet, (was finishing up granddaughter's wristlets)
With regards to the invisible thread great idea, just be sure that it is not one that is too much like fish line. Can be very hard to use. 
The styrofoam cones in my crocheted figures have stood up for over 20 years, no crumbling, even with children handling them. But, even if they had, they would be simple to replace - just like putting on a sock, just pop it on.


----------



## chodge

Very true about the thread. The first time I read through the pattern I sort of "scanned" it and then read it a third time last night and thought I'd share my findings with everyone so we don't have any frustrations or calamaties. We might along the way, but at least we'll be here for each other. Thanks Ritchsgirl.


----------



## Katsch

I did open the thread it is much thinner than fishing line. I will let you know how it goes when I start sewing with it. I have started the first king looking good so far. I decided to use only yarn that I have so the gown portion will be in a sage green hope it works well with the dark green & dark blue of the basic figure part of the king.


----------



## chodge

I really don't think it matters what yarn colors you use, i'm sure it will look fabulous when it is finished anyway. Luckily I had a very small ball of the royal blue, so I was happy about that! I just can't wait to see everyone's completed version. I just have to figure out how to get the picture on here to show it. Oh well, plenty of time for that.
Thanks for checking on the thickness of the thread. I'll check into that tonight. I know what you mean about the fishing line strength. Good Luck with The King.


----------



## Katsch

Well, I have the first king knitted and stuffed but I'm afraid I may have to redo stuffing I don't think I gave him enough because he is measuring 9" instead of eight and his gown is in my opinion a bit too big. I have the gown blocked onto him right now and will see how he looks in the morning. I may have to open him and add more stuffing.Oh well, trial and error. Also I did not like sewing with the invisible thread it was too slick and hard to pull tight enough. Happy knitting!


----------



## judithw1

well, I am up to the start of the neck. Mine looks really weird as I had to start and stop quite a few times today...getting ready for the Va Rugfest and I am the registration person...I also had a hard time as my dk blue was really bad yarn and it took me a long time to be able to work with it. I wouldn't use it again.

I may start all over again because I am not happy with it. I will not be able to work on it Friday till late and All day Saturday. After that I can go full trime on it. I need to work on which side is knit and which is purl and halfway thru they changed. I will work on it tonight and tomorrow for the practice.

Question: When you are shaping the body with K8, Ktog,etc.
Do you start the st st with a purl or knit for the next 9 row. I started with a knit and maybe that's where I messed up.

thanks for any help.

Judy


----------



## ritchsgirl

Judy, I just started this evening and am just starting the solid robe color after the stripes. 
I am sure that yes, you need to start the stockinette stitch rows with a Purl row.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch said:


> Well, I have the first king knitted and stuffed but I'm afraid I may have to redo stuffing I don't think I gave him enough because he is measuring 9" instead of eight and his gown is in my opinion a bit too big. I have the gown blocked onto him right now and will see how he looks in the morning. I may have to open him and add more stuffing.Oh well, trial and error. Also I did not like sewing with the invisible thread it was too slick and hard to pull tight enough. Happy knitting!


Good for you, sounds like you are off to a good start. I have started and will see how far I get tonight. I don't care for the invisible thread myself, so know I won't try that. Will have to see how I do with the rest of it.


----------



## chodge

wow, you are a zippy knitter. Sorry you don't care for it too much. Perhaps it is the type of yarn you are using to make him come out 9 inches instead of 8 inches. So you are going to perform "surgery" on him, are you. The stuffing is always an issue that I have to be careful with.
DON'T GIVE UP!! Trial and error is how we learn. Everything is going to be just fine. I purchased the invisible thread last night at JoAnn's but haven't used it as yet. I didn't get any knitting done last night as I went shopping after work and arrived home after 9:00 pm, tired.
I'll be more determined this weekend. I'm off tonight until Monday. We can talk today if you have any tips, hints or questions. Good Luck.


----------



## chodge

Judy, sorry I can't comment right now as I have not gone that far. I just finished with the stripes which turned out pretty nicely. That is a bit weird though, isn't it? I'm glad we are all discussing this it helps all of us.


----------



## judithw1

I started over and am just ready to start the stripes. The hardest part for me is using size 2 needles. Ive been working with 13, 15 etc.

This time it is easier, the 2nd row was a little hard for me with the inc everyother stitch.

It is nice to be able to discuss the knitting.


----------



## Katsch

I had some free time at the office yesterday and my staff were all busy so I took advantage of it. Anyway, I won't give up and I'm sure you are right about the yarn. I am using only yarn from my stash and who knows what some of it is. I don't have the labels for some of it. I plan on doing the gown [outer garment ] for the King over again and with a brighter green. I alos decided that an inch here or there won't matter since people come in all sizes and shapes, LOL. Happy knitting and it is great fun to share.


----------



## chodge

Judy, working on 13/15/17 needles is fabulous. you get done so much faster, but then working on the finer needle the work comes out much nicer. Glad you started over and you now like the outcome. Don't give up. Yes, it is nice that we can all discuss and ask.


----------



## chodge

Kathy, you are funny. Comparing people to The king coming in all different shapes and sizes. I got a chuckle out of that one. Youare right though, except when the inches turn into feet and yards!!!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Interesting to see everyone's comments as they go along. I managed to finish a King last night and I was none too happy with him or the color choice I made. My King seemed so tall and skinny. So rather than tear him apart........I started another one. I am happier with the colors and went down 2 needles sizes. I had knit a swatch before I started and then talked myself into going a little larger.....(mistake). 
So I have the 2nd one up to about the waist and will try to finish him tonight. 
I am also going to pull out my crocheted set and see how it compares height wise and perhaps look at the color combination's I am familiar with after 30 years. Maybe that's what is throwing me off color-wise. 
Aack, the idea of digging through Christmas stuff..

Also the thought crossed my mind about the cardboard to be used in the base of each figure. I don't really care for using cardboard, just seems kind of flimsy to me. I made the suggestion for the styrofoam cones that are used on my crocheted set which have served very well. I thought last night that perhaps, I could do a plastic cutout of a lid rather than to use cardboard. Perhaps a coffee lid, margarine lid or somesuch.


----------



## Katsch

Hello Ritchsgirl,
I used cardboard from the bottom of a writing pad because it was thicker and I doubled it. I cut out circles using the top of my spice jar as a template which measures just a hair over the 2 3/8" that the pattern calls for. It worked well and my King does stand. As I stated he is 9" instead of 8" but I think I will leave him that way. When I knitted the outer garment [gown] I think the yarn was just a bit too thick so I will redo tonight or tomorrow. Also I knitted it before I put the King together I think it will be best from now on to put the figure together and than use as guide for exact size of coat [gown] such as length and or width. :roll:


----------



## Katsch

LoL, well the King is a person as well as a King. I'm glad I made you chuckle


----------



## chodge

wow, Ms. Ritchsgirl, you are really going to town. You will be finished before you know it. Wait for us slow pokes, especially me. No, go ahead keep up the good work. I like your ideas and as far as the cardboard goes, i think it would be thicker than the cereal box. You really would need it thicker to make them stand. I have some foam board at home so I'll try that. I'm glad we are coming up with all these ideas. It's good to work with smart people. hee hee. No, Really. Your ideas are great!!


----------



## chodge

Ok, Kathy, so the king grew an inch. He had to be tall to get on his camel, right? I'm going to try the plastic lid too. All sounds good to me.


----------



## ritchsgirl

@Chodge - well, I will have to take a break when my daughter calls from PA as she is due for her first baby to be born around 25 April, so just trying to get a jump start here. Not trying to outdo anyone by any means. Just know that I might not be available for awhile once that call comes in. This is a project, I will not be able to take with me...as 
I will be making at least 3 sets for 3 daughters and would not wish to give the secret away before then. Will have a couple of projects with me, but, if I am too busy snuggling new baby girl....and the projects have to wait, that is okay with me.


----------



## Katsch

Good afternoon ladies,
Well I have finsihed the second coat[gown] for King # 1 and I am much happier with it. I will block tonight and see how it fits after that. I enjoy this knit along very much. I am the great procrastinator when it comes to the assembly of all my knitted items so the knit along keeps me focused knowing I have to report, LOL. Enjoy your knitting!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Well, I finished knitting the second Green king. So the first one is a little taller. And then decided what the heck, and made a 3rd one, since I need to make a total of 3 sets anyways. 
Today I will try to work on stitching them together and this evening will see what else I can get knit, coats, sashes, hats, hands, sleeves. 
I may try something a little different for the beard and the hair on these. I will do it the way the pattern calls for and then am going to do it also the way it was done on my crochet set and see which I like better. 
Just easier for me to do it this way, rather than each character individually and then have to start all over again. So I will be working an assembly line it appears.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Okay, folks...... have managed to get most of the pieces knit for the King. Hands, sleeves, beard and they are pretty easy. Am not enjoying the robe, since its on such small needles, but, will persevere ( It's about 1/2 done). 
Pulled out my crocheted set and this King is definetly taller than my other set, but, I am comfortable with the size. 
Did try a styrofoam cone in the body, however, did not care for it too much. The cone is too narrow at the top unless you add stuffing to it and that was more fiddling around then I wanted to do. Perhaps a taller cone would work, the one I had was about 6". 
I was not real pleased with the neck. So after stuffing the head, I added a portion of a drinking straw about 3 inches long and then added stuffing around it. I think that will help to keep the head upright longer. 
So, next was the body.... for the base instead of cardboard, I took the lid off of a peanut jar and put it inside the base its just the perfect size and I did not fold the edge underneath but, just brought it the edge of the lid. I will glue just around the bottom edge and the lid will keep things standing tall with no wobbling.
( my husband is going to have to eat a lot of peanuts this next year for me to complete 3 sets, unless I can find another compatible lid)
I pinned the arms and beard in place and he's looking pretty good. 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Katsch

Wow, sounds like you have been very busy. I love the peanut butter lid. What a great idea. With three sets to make I can understand why you want to keep moving with an assembly line. I have finished my first king he is currently wearing the second gown that I knitted and I like it much better than the first. The gown is being blocked on his frame and I will see how it finally looks tomorrow. I have all his pieces knitted and he has his arms sewn, his hands and the gift all in place. I will put the head pieces and beard in place after the gown is completely dry. He is standing well and looks pretty good. I can't wait to hear from everyone on their progress. Happy Knitting! :wink:


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch said:


> Wow, sounds like you have been very busy. I love the peanut butter lid. What a great idea. With three sets to make I can understand why you want to keep moving with an assembly line. I have finished my first king he is currently wearing the second gown that I knitted and I like it much better than the first. The gown is being blocked on his frame and I will see how it finally looks tomorrow. I have all his pieces knitted and he has his arms sewn, his hands and the gift all in place. I will put the head pieces and beard in place after the gown is completely dry. He is standing well and looks pretty good. I can't wait to hear from everyone on their progress. Happy Knitting! :wink:


Sounds like you have been busy , and glad to hear it appears to be going well. 
I have all the pieces knit and pinned and am well relieved that he looks pretty good and he is standing tall, will be stitching things tonight, if my hands hold up. 
I have a little soreness in my right hand pinky, I have only picked up my knitting since December, and this has been a lot of knitting for me. 
I made 3 changes on my king.
One, when I stitched the sleeves together, I left the sleeve with the wrong side out, it gave it a little more texture, plus with the yarn color change, it makes one row look like it is embroidered. 
Two, on the sash, I just knit it in garter stitch, again gave it just a touch of texture, plus it did not do so much curling.
Three, when I did the top portion of the hat, where it calls for a double strand of yarn for the brim. I blended two colors together and it gives it a bit of color pattern.
I have some metallic yarn thread that I use for needlepunch and I think I am going to use some of that when I do some of the knitting for a little extra sparkle. 
I am still considering if I will shorten the beard, my husband thinks that it is too long.


----------



## mozey50

Hi Ladies I have this nativity pattern but never got around to knitting it I got it free in a knitting magazine, like lots of Alan Dart and Jean Greenhowe pattern many of them come free in knitting magazines here in UK, so I have quite a collection, but I work full time and don't really have much time to knit although I enjoy knitting when I do get the time, and after reading all your comments on the nativity scene you've all put me in the notion to start making it so now ladies its a race to the finish. only kidding take your time don't want you blaming me for dropped stitches lol


----------



## ritchsgirl

@mozey, welcome aboard, glad to have you here. No racing going on here, especially not for me, with 3 sets to make and knowing I will have an interruption with new granddaughter due in the next month and I will be flying to Pennsylvania from California. Knitting will be set aside during that time. I will have to try and catch up when I get home, but, in the mean time, clickety clack go the needles.


----------



## chodge

Good Morning Ritchsgirl:

I made two sleeves at the weekend, finished the body, headm etc. My husband cut a piece of foam board for me which is the size of a screw on lid for a pint canning jar. I think I goofed and sewed the bottom of the body together (with invisible thread, doubled works great) instead of leaving it open! it still stands though. I read it as though to fold under at least 6 knitted rows. (just trying to memorize as I have pattern at home.) Foam board works great. I bet the lid for you would be perfect too. Will have to try that tonight. I didn't get too much accomplished as I received a 6:15 am call on Friday on my day off and it was my daughter telling me her water had broken and could I go babysit her little Miss Finley, almost 2 years old, as she as still sleeping. So to cut a long story short, I ended up at the hospital holding my new 8 pound 13 ounce grandson, Bennett!!! Needless to say he is beautiful.
You are definitely taking on a challenge by knitting THREE sets!! wow!! We will be thinking of you when you are back in PA taking care of YOUR new little grand daughter. Aren't babies fun, especially grand babies. Anyway, if you can, keep in touch and good luck to you and to all of us who are on this knit a long and keeping us in ideas and on track!!!
Kathy, Judy, how are you doing?


----------



## ritchsgirl

Congratulations on the new grandbaby! That's the call I am waiting for too. I will keep up with the group as best I can while I can, and then will have limited computer access. After I get home, I can see that I will have a whole lot of catch-up to do. 
Hope everyone is enjoying their results. I am delighted to be a part of this group and this forum.

As you can see from the pic, here is my first King. He's pinned right now and I will see about finishing him up tonight as far as stitching. But, you can see where the doubled yarn at the brim is a mix of the two colors and how the sleeve looks wrong side out, and the garter stitch sash. You can just see the edge of the peanut jar lid, it is not glued yet. I am sure it makes him just a hint taller since I did not fold it under. Also, you can tell that I made the robe a bit long.....but, I like that it makes it look kind of flowy. I am very pleased overall.


----------



## chodge

Welcome Mosey50, glad to have you join our knit a long. What part of the UK are you from? Happy knitting. we are a nice little group of ladies attempting to get this nativity project done. Join in if you have any great ideas.


----------



## chodge

Mozey50, sorry, join even if you don't have any ideas. lol.


----------



## mozey50

Hi chodge Im from Scotland a little village just 10 mile from Edinburgh,Congratulations on the new grandbaby! thanks to both chodge and ritchsgirl for your warm welcome, I just recently joined the forum and I love reading all your posts. I just know I'm going to love it here you are all such nice friendly helpful people and hope to make many new friends.
as for the knit along unfortunately since my post my washing machine decided to bite the dust, so iv'e been having to hand wash I wont be able to have the time to do any knitting until I get it repaired or get a new one, but I will look in from time to time and keep reading your posts,best wishes and Happy Knitting to everyone xxx


----------



## ritchsgirl

Mozey, join us at any time. Its going to be a process for awhile to get the pieces all knitted and stitched together but hopefully, we will make it by Christmas!


----------



## chodge

So sorry about the washing machine, Mozey50. That is not a fun thing to have go out on you. Get those whites white and scrub, scrub, scrub! At least you can hang everything out to dry on the line outside. Eeeuw that lovely fresh smell on the clothes. I miss that. I'm from Birmingham, born in London. Visited Scotland and loved it. Hope to hear from you again when you start knitting. Enjoy your day.


----------



## mozey50

Hi thanks to both, of you and hopefully it wont be long before I'm back working on the needles again, I'll let you both know when I do get started. right now I'm going off to bed not long in from work, and its been a long day hand washing and hard night at work so I'll say night night to you both and will try to sign in again tomorrow bye xx


----------



## chodge

TTFN.


----------



## Katsch

Congratulations on the new baby! Enjoy little Finley as well. I have been working and happily knitting along. I may have a picture of the king to share tomorrow. I am having a good time with this set and have started the 2nd king while the gown was blocking for king # 1. Have a great time with those grandbabies. My sons are young 24 & 22. The youngest will graduate from Georgetown University this May so maybe in a few years, we shall see. I can wait to be a grandma but I hear it is the best. Kiss the little ones!


----------



## Katsch

Lovely, congrats on finishing! He looks good. I still have a bit of finish work to do on king # 1 but I did start king # 2. I hope to finish king # 1 tonight and maybe will post picture tomorrow. My youngest son was home from Georgetown University this past weekend and I was spending time with him instead of knitting. He left on the train last night so tonight back to knitting. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## chodge

Hi Kathy, thanks for the kinds words. Congrats to you and your two sons who will be graduating. Quite an accomplishment these days. Kudo's to both of them. Time enough for grandchildren. They are little treasures and something you will excitedly look forward to.

I don't have the pattern with me today, but does it instruct us to "block" or is that something you and Ritchsgirl came up with? So in actual fact, what is "blocking." You are certainly whizzing along too. I have the 1st King sewing to the neck and stuffed but after reading Ritchsgirl's comments, I sewed the bottom of the King's body instead of leaving it open. Must have misread the directions. Good job we are doing this knit a long together!!!


----------



## Katsch

Hello,
Only the youngest is graduating the oldest opted to not go to college says he is getting his education at the school of hard knocks. He works for my husband and I in our bathroom remodeling business. He truely is going to the school of hard knocks. Thanks for your kind words as well.

The pattern does instruct us to block the gown on the king. I waited until I put him together because I wanted the arms to help shape the garment. The first king is the only one who has his arms inside the gown.Blocking is just wetting the knitted piece and pinning to the basic figure while it dries. The pattern does give you step by step. If you need any help just let me know. I didn't sew the neck because I really felt it didn't need it, since his neck will not be visible and he stands without the neck being "sewn". I really couldn't see why it was needed maybe I missed something there but not sure. 
The second king I decided to leave the hair out since you don't see any of his hair with his headpiece so I just left the yarn for his head and knitted the two rows of hair with the same color of his head/face. Best of luck!


----------



## chodge

Thanks for the tips. Kathy. I'll thoroughly read a little further tonight. I think his neck would be a little short anyway if we tied it, so I'll take your suggestions and go with them. Thanks for the offer of helping if I get stuck.

Nice that your son is learning "the tricks of the trade" with your husband. That's the best way to learn. A Team effort of father and son. That's great. Happy knitting. Talk to you later or earlier if I have a prob.


----------



## Katsch

Oh maybe that is why mine is an inch taller, LOL


----------



## chodge

Did you sew your cast off ends together like I did?


----------



## Katsch

For the neck? I think I just tucked them inside with the stuffing.


----------



## chodge

No, the ends of the body. the royal blue section where he stands up.


----------



## Katsch

Oh, no I left that open and tucked about 6 rows over the cardboard.


----------



## chodge

I must have had a brain fluff when I read that part!! i thought it said, whatever I read. No wonder he didn't turn out so tall. lol......Ok, so now i have to "find" the invisible thread and undo the bottom portion and either put the foam board or jam jar lid and glue it around, underneath the rows. I see it in my mind what I have to do. I saw Ritchsgirl picture. Whew, i'll get the thing done tonight, hopefully. I'm so brain dead when I get home at 7:00 pm that I have all these bright ideas riding for an hour on the bus home that by the time I get in the car, drive home and walk through the door, I'm done for!! Will have to take a smart vitimin on the way home. lol.


----------



## Katsch

Smart vitamin, I like that one. Yes you will get it done. I feel for you that is one heck of a commute. :thumbup:


----------



## ritchsgirl

I stitched my king from the head down to the neck. Stuffed the head and put in a small section of plastic straw for extra support, tucked in a little more stuffing and then used the yarn to draw the neck in a little bit only so the head stuffing would stay in and not work its way down. I did not understand the directions when it talked about wrapping the yarn around the neck and I did not feel that it needed it. 
Then I stitched down the back ending at the cast on blue row. I stuffed the body, then put the peanut lid in the bottom. I still have to play with it a little bit and see if I prefer it with the flat side of the lid on the bottom or if I will put it so that I can roll up a few rows into the lid. I just want to make sure that it will not wobble and stand flat and once I decide which is best, I will put on a little glue for finishing.
Other than things being a little tight when you have to do a lot of increasing or decreasing, I am not having any trouble with the knitting instructions. However, I have also written it out so that I can make sure that I have it right. 
Don't think for a second, I have not had problems. To be honest, all total now, I have knit this king 6 times, at least the body portion. Once way too big, the second time a little smaller and I did not like my colors and finally the last time got it right. Then, did my multiple of 3. Decided I better make myself a set as well, so ended up knitting a fourth one. I may not get them all put together, but, at least the pieces will be knit ! I will say each time of knitting it has been easier, but, I definetly feel like I have fallen behind. : (
I could use some vitanmins too !


----------



## chodge

I live in a rural area, country type. Nice at the base of the mountains. Cowboy style, not me of course. It is getting very modernised. We have a Wal-Mart---woo hoo!!! I still go shopping for nice things in Salt Lake City though. You get used to it except when I think of going into town at the weekends I ask my husband if he really NEEDS to go. Of course, it's always YES. We love COSTCO too. ANyway, enough of my berbs. Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## chodge

I think you, me and Kathy should take a stiff drink of hot chocolate, (I don't drink) and rest up a little and charge ahead with our Kings. Can't believe that you have decided to do a FOURTH one. Oh my gosh, that is being a "devil for punishment." I had a chuckle when you said you had tried 6 times. Talk about perseverance. I am putting both of your tips and ideas into my plan of production. And here I thought I was the one who would forge ahead!!! I am definitely eating humble pie here. I am for sure going to stick the straw up somewhere, believe me, so he doesn't wobble! All I can say is, good job we have each other to discuss these issues. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Well figured by the time, I did the 4th one I could do it in my sleep.....(NOT). My old set is showing its age and although I will not toss it, it would be nice to have a new set out for myself during the holidays. It would be the pits to send all new ones to my daughters and me still looking a little drab!
So sets will go to Seattle and Spokane and one set will end up in Pennsylvania - hopefully all by Christmas time.
Hmm, hot chocolate.....its getting too warm here in California. I think we are up into the high 70's or low 80's today. By July, we will be 110+ so don't know how much I will feel like having to touch yarn, so need to keep busy while I can. I figure even if I only knit the pieces now, it will still give me time to get them together later. 
If I could just knit, knit, knit......all 3 sets would be done. Its all the stitching...in between. "Seamstress" I am not.
So is it just us 3 working on things then? chodge, Katsch, and me (Ritchsgirl = Pam ). 
I am delighted to have friends to discuss this with as we go along, it helps keep my frustration level down ( well mostly). Thank you ladies.


----------



## chodge

Looks like the three of us. The 3 Muskateers forging our way through these challening suprises of the Nativity Project. Oh, forgot, Sacramento does get HOT! We have lots of snow on our mountains after having a Spring snow storm yesterday. It started out at 29 degrees this morning. Nice now though. I'm just packing up to go home. Talk to you tomorrow. Have a very happy knitting evening, and yes, the sewing is a bummer but think of the experience you will have when all these 4 projects of yours are finished. And to see your daughters happy faces. Lucky girls!!!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Trial and error, trial and error. 
If you put the straw into the neck, make sure the straw is in the front, rather than the back. I did one, where the straw was in the back and he started nodding off. I put it in front and now its much better.


----------



## chodge

Allright then, the front it will be. Can't have the King nodding off. He'll miss out on all the action. Thanks for the tip. Need less to say, didn't touch the knitting last night. Had errands to run as soon as I got home. I'm off Thursday through Sunday and will be back to work on Mon. Happy kntting with trial and error. It only has to get better. We'll get through this yet! Good job we started now, huh?


----------



## ritchsgirl

Well, I have the first one finally stitched all together and am very pleased (straw in front & all). I did a little running stitch on his coat for a little extra pazazz. 
I also, think rather than knit the gifts of the magi, I am going to think about using either a large metal decorative button or bead for the hands. As I am making 4 sets, I should be able to get sets of buttons or beads. Do one in gold, one in silver, etc. Frankincense and Myrrh are tree saps, but, if I put them in some kind of ornate treasure container, I think they will work just fine.


----------



## grandma susan

me too


----------



## chodge

I have to say, Pam, you are definitely very creative in your projects. Good ideas. I don't have the pattern with me so check the gift bags out, but I bet there are some really neat gadgets out there you could pick out in gold, silver, etc. Your girls are lucky to have a mom like you. Thanks again for the tip Glad your KING worked well and you are very happy with the outsome.


----------



## chodge

Just thought of something. For the running stitches on the robe and cape, we could use gold/silver thread to give it a little more pazazz. Just a thought.


----------



## Katsch

Well fellow Muskateers, I love your creativeness. I will try some of your finishing ideas on my next king. I have my king finished and here he is.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Here's a pic of my finished Green King. I had a metal stud piece that I could use at least for a picture. I am so pleased with him.
I may still try the knit gift just to try it out. I am not decided yet, if I will do the face. My girls are really into the Willow Tree figures which have no faces.

Katsch, great job!


----------



## Katsch

Looks wonderful. Great job!


----------



## granny1

Keep us all up to date on your progress please.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch, so how tall did your king end up?
And how exactly did you make that nose?
I think I am afraid of it.


----------



## Katsch

I wanted to run something by you ladies to see what you think. I'm not too happy with the way my knigs arms droop I was thinking of using something for the next king that would allow me to bend and shape the arm a bit. Do you know if pipe cleaners still exist and what do you think of that idea?


----------



## Katsch

To the top of his hat he is 10 1/2". The nose was pretty easy but I did the eyes and nose before stuffing while face was flat. I followed the instructions for the nose it was just three running stitches one on top of the other to make it protrude.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch, I thought about that too with the arms, sleeves. However, I stitched mine up pretty high and then figure with the gift that I could bend them a little more, but you are right unless I anchor it to the gown, the gift will make the arms drift more. 
I will say too that my crocheted set was the same way. 
Yes, you can still keep pipe cleaners at a craft store and they are much longer and come in all kinds of colors. So maybe you could get one and put it into the hand and then stitch to the top of the inside of the sleeve, so it would not show. That might just work. Great idea.....


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch said:


> To the top of his hat he is 10 1/2". The nose was pretty easy but I did the eyes and nose before stuffing while face was flat. I followed the instructions for the nose it was just three running stitches one on top of the other to make it protrude.


Mine is right at 10 1/2 too. I used a size 2 needle, but would hate to try it on smaller. Those increases are just too tight, I might snap a needle. So, I am happy with the size overall. 
I thought of doing the eyes and nose too, but, chickened out and figured I could just use seed beeds if I wanted to do eyes.


----------



## Katsch

I think seed beads would look great. I think I will be using another of your ideas. You are brilliant! I have a bead stash because I am an avid jewelry maker as well. Thanks for that tip. I think I will try pipe cleaners.


----------



## ritchsgirl

I used to have all kinds of jewelery and beads etc. My grandmother made jewelery for years and when she passed no one wanted all the beads. I brought home boxes and boxes worth, but, have since parceled a lot of it off to my girls. My grandaughters have made lots of jewlery, and love that they are using Great Grandma's beads. My girls always called her "Bead Grandma". 
:idea: Brillliant  --- noooooooo- just looking for alternative to have to do the stitching is all :roll:


----------



## chodge

ok grandma Susan, where in the UK are you from and are you joining us with the knit a long for the Christmas Nativity? Welcome.


----------



## chodge

what a wonderful legend for the grand daughters!!! Great ideas about the beads. Thank you.


----------



## Katsch

Yes grandma Susan we would love you to join us as we are having fun knitting and sharing.


----------



## chodge

Seed beads for the eyes sound great to me. Just make sure you double the thread so little kids don't yank on them and swallow. You ladies are so imaginative. Thanks for all the good tips. Pipe cleaners are good, but would they be too flimsy? A copper wire might work too. I'll try both ways. Both of your Kings look fantastic. I'm definitely going to get up and running again this weekend. No more slacking on my part.


----------



## Katsch

Slacking? With the commute you have I wouldn't consider you slacking. Yes copper wire may work well. I might have some jewelry wire that I could use. Good idea! :thumbup: I can't wait to work on king # 2 tonight.


----------



## chodge

I'm using the size 2 needle. Gives a much tighter knit and that way the stuffing doesn't show through. I love BOTH of your Kings with and without the face. So now I won't think my King is too tall with being 10 1/2 inches. Both an accomplishment. When I have finished mine, I will have to learn how to get the photo onto this site. Not very technically minded I'm afraid.


----------



## Katsch

Very easy to upload first save picture to your computer. I used my cell phone to take picture. I actually took the picture in the kitchen at my office saved to my computer and clicked onto reply sent message click onto brower after opening picture on my computer and presto. Sorry after reading this back to myself it probably sounds more complicated than it actually is. :!:


----------



## chodge

ok Kathy. Thanks. I've made note and hope for great progression on my part in the digital world.


----------



## Katsch

Sorry didn't mean to confuse you. Signing off heading home to see what I can feed my family and quickly. I have work to do. My knitting is calling. Click clack! :wink:


----------



## ritchsgirl

Holy Michelin............
got the 2nd king totally knit except for hands. Hate, hate, hate the hat for him, it looks like hes wearing a radial big truck tire!
I am gonna go back over it again today, (it is not uncommon for me to make a mistake) but, at this point for me, the brim looks gigantic.


----------



## Katsch

Good for you working right along. I finished all the knitting for 2nd king and have his gown blocking on figure as I type. I haven't stuffed the brim of the hat yet but have all pieces pinned so I could get a good look at it, maybe I will use very small amount of stuffing. I'm sure your king looks fine you really do such nice work. Looking forward to finishing him tonight.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Well, even my husband thinks the hat is too much, says he thinks it looks like a sombrero!
So I will play with it and see what I think, but, right now, looks like I will be re-knitting.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Okay, went back over directions and I know now that I did knit it appropriately. 
It looks more appropriate now but, I am still a little apprehensive on it's size, will be able to tell better when the king is stitched and stuffed. 
Where I ran into trouble - it appears is in the rolling of the brim. 
It talks about sewing the cast on and bind ends together, which makes like a bracelet, and to turn it inside out, right side out. 
Pattern says " Allow the two sets of row ends to curl towards each other. Catch together to hold in place" 
When I allowed the two curled edges to come together, it just made things look too oversized. I just did not like it. 
So I went back to my piece and unrolled it, and then just rolled it up from one side which then gives it the thickness but, does not look so much like a monster truck tire. 
I rolled it up as tight as I could and making sure to keep the edge up inside of the hat, used a few stitches inside to tack it in place, now I can attach the top portion of the hat. 
Still a good sized brim..........but, I am much happier.

Will try to finish him tonight. Pics to follow.


----------



## Katsch

Hello ladies,
Well I have my 2nd king just about finished but I also am not happy with the brim of his hat. I will probably reknit the hat tonight. Knit knit knitting along.
I have decided to sew the hands to his gift first then his sleeves to his hands then his arms to his gown underneath the cap/sholuder part of the gown. I think this method will allow me to postion the arms in the right place. I think I think I can.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch, you can, you can ! I thought about re-doing the hat too, but, got it rolled up so tight I think I can live with it. 
I thought perhaps an option however, might be to not do so many stitches. Instead of 14, maybe more like 7, then it will not roll up so thick. 
I did not get mine stitched together last night. It was 80 degrees yesterday and hubby decided it was barbque time ! Maybe tonight, but, if it stays so warm, I may not feel like holding yarn much. Will have to see.
Making a run this afternoon for a few things, so maybe later this evening when it has cooled down.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch said:


> I wanted to run something by you ladies to see what you think. I'm not too happy with the way my knigs arms droop I was thinking of using something for the next king that would allow me to bend and shape the arm a bit. Do you know if pipe cleaners still exist and what do you think of that idea?


I bought a package of pipe cleaners today. Well, at least chenille sticks. Came in a package of quite a few and in lots of colors. I will be able to trim them to the size I want and then likely use a color close to sleeve color to help hide it a little more. Maybe even double it up and then I will just whipstitch into place.
Also bought some oversized earrings at Goodwill that I think I can use for King's gifts.


----------



## Katsch

I haven't gotten the pipe cleaners yet maybe tomorrow. I have knitted the third king but he is not put together yet. On the second king I just need to sew the arms in place. I have knitted the second king a second hat and think I will stick with that one. The brim is smaller than the picture in our pattern book but I think I like it. Love your idea about the earrings for the gift. I also plane on making a few sets for gifts. I will try some of the ideas on the next set. Happy Knitting, maybe tomorrow or Monday I will have another picture to post.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch said:


> I haven't gotten the pipe cleaners yet maybe tomorrow. I have knitted the third king but he is not put together yet. On the second king I just need to sew the arms in place. I have knitted the second king a second hat and think I will stick with that one. The brim is smaller than the picture in our pattern book but I think I like it. Love your idea about the earrings for the gift. I also plane on making a few sets for gifts. I will try some of the ideas on the next set. Happy Knitting, maybe tomorrow or Monday I will have another picture to post.


 I am there as well. Just finished the main part of the 3rd king. Have to do his robe and put together. Have the little pieces knit, hands shawl, beard done - and love, love, love his crown !!
On the shawl headpiece, I made stripes for a variation.
I am sticking with one set right now.....I think I will do better (meaning =work out my mistakes) then I can do the multiple sets for other 2 daughters. Thought if I could get this one done, then I can take it with me to PA and present it to my daughter. Tell her this is what I was working on while we waited for her daughter to be born. My daughter calls it "Grandma nesting"


----------



## ritchsgirl

Also, when I was at Michael's craft store yesterday, I saw that they had 3 inch wood circles like about 6 for $3.99 that I thought might work for the base.


----------



## fibrefay

These are gorgeous and look so easy to do. Have a go, one step at a time. I saw knitted Mr and Mrs Santa and a sack of toys on the counter at my doctors surgery and couldn't find who made them. Should have taken a photo as they were great designs. Will have to see if they are out next Christmas. But, I do like your nativity scene. Good luck!


----------



## ritchsgirl

fibrefay said:


> These are gorgeous and look so easy to do. Have a go, one step at a time. I saw knitted Mr and Mrs Santa and a sack of toys on the counter at my doctors surgery and couldn't find who made them. Should have taken a photo as they were great designs. Will have to see if they are out next Christmas. But, I do like your nativity scene. Good luck!


 It might well be a Jean Greenhowe pattern for the Santa and Mrs Claus. Take a look at this link 
http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/christmas.html

Just below the nativity is a Mr & Mrs Claus with a bag of toys. All of the pics on that page are from the Christmas Special booklet, including the Nativity we are currently doing. 
Overall they are not hard, but, some of it you really have to concentrate on, since it is worked on size 2 needles, some of those increase or decreases sure make for tight work.


----------



## fibrefay

Thanks again for the info. and for the hint on using pipecleaners. I'll be making some of Jean's party food items (free patterns on her website). They'll make great displays at our community and aged care centres. I've made crocheted icecreams, cupckes and biscuits before, but Jean's are different and quite colourful. And to think that some people still think knitting and crochet has gone out of fashion!! It's not what it used to be, is it?


----------



## Thats me

Yes, I have this (Jean Greenhowe Nativity)knitting pattern, No, it is not difficult at all and no, unfortunately, I have not finished it! I will dig out all the bits I HAVE knitted, sew them together and finish it! Shame on me! I really must learn to finish one thing before starting another!!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Thats me said:


> Yes, I have this (Jean Greenhowe Nativity)knitting pattern, No, it is not difficult at all and no, unfortunately, I have not finished it! I will dig out all the bits I HAVE knitted, sew them together and finish it! Shame on me! I really must learn to finish one thing before starting another!!


 Well come and join us........and finish along as we go. The more the merrier.


----------



## ritchsgirl

fibrefay said:


> Thanks again for the info. and for the hint on using pipecleaners. I'll be making some of Jean's party food items (free patterns on her website). They'll make great displays at our community and aged care centres. I've made crocheted icecreams, cupckes and biscuits before, but Jean's are different and quite colourful. And to think that some people still think knitting and crochet has gone out of fashion!! It's not what it used to be, is it?


Yes, I have copied the little food patterns too. I thought with a new grandaughter, I could whip some of these up for when she is a little older and playing house. I remember, my 3 daughters loved to do that.


----------



## Katsch

I also love the crown for the third king. I will try and sew him together this evening or tomorrow evening. I picked up the pipe cleaners today. Having fun with this set. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Katsch

Yes please do join our knit along! :-D


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch, I just knit up one of the hairpieces like Joseph is supposed to be wearing. It turned out all right but, the last thing it says is to cast off and then draw up the stitches. 
If I make it again, I will not be casting off, just pulling thread through and drawing up, same exact effect and no extra step. I thought I would try a hairpiece on one of my kings. 
Hopefully pics tomorrow for sure - all 3 kings.


----------



## ritchsgirl

ritchsgirl said:


> Katsch, I just knit up one of the hairpieces like Joseph is supposed to be wearing. It turned out all right but, the last thing it says is to cast off and then draw up the stitches.
> If I make it again, I will not be casting off, just pulling thread through and drawing up, same exact effect and no extra step. I thought I would try a hairpiece on one of my kings.
> Hopefully pics tomorrow for sure - all 3 kings.


SO SORRY, DO NOT LISTEN TO ME. !! 
YES, YOU STILL HAVE TO CAST OFF THE STITCHES ON THE HAIR.


----------



## chodge

Oh you are too funny!!! Love your play on words. I still think it is the thinkness of the yarn that is making this a little frustrating. My yarn is a little thinker than I think I should be using. It doesn't look too bad though. Have to stop at the store on the way home and pu some gold thread for the cloak. Can't wait to see your second king with his Michelin Sombero. lol. Well, they are from the middle east, right? I bet he looks adorable. Just like Kathy mentioned, you do such a good job.


----------



## Katsch

I have been knitting without sewing the pieces toghether. I know shame on me but that is me. I love to knit but don't like putting things together especially the sewing. YUCK! The second king is all sewn toghther except for his arms. The thrid king is knitted but not sewn. Joseph is knitted but not sewn one sheperd is knitted but not sewn. I know, I'm bad well not bad but you know it's not good. I promise to sit down and sew tonight before I start knitting. Phew, got that off my chest! I feel better. I wish I had a little elf or fairy to sew for me.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Aha Katsch ! LOL
I too had done the same thing.....knit, knit, knit! 
However, last night I persisted and got King 2 almost totally done, arms and epaulettes to be attached ( the guilts just got to me too) 
King 3 all knit and needs to be put together, I will be working on him today. 
I still do not like king 2's hat, so I gave him Joseph hair and may adjust the hat yet. 
I did knit the shawl portion of hat for King 3, but, I don't like it much, so also knitted Joseph hair for him, and may try it with just the crown. Options, options. 
You however are still way ahead!
Today I WILL stitch.


----------



## Katsch

Okay we will have a pct about stitching today or tonight before we knit. Sisterhood isn't it wonderful? :wink:


----------



## Katsch

pact boy I should check before I click send.


----------



## Katsch

Ritchsgirl, did you block the gown before putting together?


----------



## ritchsgirl

Yes have blocked gowns but, they seem a bit too long to me....but, my husband likes the way they flow on the ground a little. 
Also, I wanted you to know that I did use the pipe cleaners in the arms of the 2nd king. They are great. The pipe cleaners or chenille sticks are about 13 or so inches long. I folded it in half. Put the bend in the hand itself (so no sharp ends) then cut off any extra, twisting the top pieces together. Whipstitched it to the sleeve after I stitched the sleeve together.
I will take a picture of the king waving to you !


----------



## Katsch

Great! I will be trying the pipe cleaners tonight. I agree on the gowns they do seem a bit too long compared to the pattern but I liked them as well. I will try to post a picture tonight or tomorrow it depends on how much sewing I can do before I get bored or frustrated.


----------



## chodge

okay you two whiz knitters, 1st, 2nd, 3rd Kings, Joseph, wow! Good job i didn't ask you to wait for me!!! You are both doing great. Can't wait to see the pictures. I fell into the trap though of knitting up the pieces and then sewing them later. I enjoy sewing so that part isn't a problem, it's making sure that the outfits look good and "fit for a King."
If I was close, I'd sew them up for you Kathy. Great job both of you!


----------



## Katsch

That is so sweet if only you did live close I would let you too! I can wait for you, just say the word. I can knit something else in the meantime. Let"s see my list: a baby sweater for a friend, hobby horse because I think the pattern is adorable, knitted princess crown I saw today and while I'm at it I have a pattern for a boy's crown as well. Teddy bears more bunnies like my avitar picture, on and on and on.... :?


----------



## ritchsgirl

My concern is that with my crocheted nativity, you do not want to know how many years it was put away only pinned together, and I do not want to fall into that trap again. 
I stuck to it for this morning and got the 2nd king sewn together with his hat, pipe cleaners in sleeves etc.
As I told you, I added a Joseph hair piece, he did not get a sash, since I had done the striping on the chest. The hat turned out okay, but, I would not have liked it without the hair. 
I also added a little crochet embellishment to the epaulette's to add a little more color. 
1 King to go, he is all knit just to put together. Maybe tonight!
You ladies, make me want to try and keep up (which is a good thing).


----------



## chodge

Right Kathy!!! I'm nice but not THAT [email protected]#$%^ lol.
Just joking, if I could I would, believe me. I've got Christmas stockings to finish and start for little Bennett and a couple of friends, plus all the baby booties, blankets, etc. Don't think it is very smart of us to let people know we can do stuff like this, huh? Oh well, what would we do with out "free" time if we didn't share our talents. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bnewns

I've done Alan Dart, he is very easy to do and best of all everything is knitted flat.


----------



## chodge

Oh, I LOVE the Michelin Tire around the King's head. It is absolutely adorable. If you look at old fantasy story books those Ali Baba men dressed in huge rolled turban hats. I think you did a great job. Your King looks great! If only mine will look as great as yours and Kathy's. Love the hair and beard too. Keep up the good work. I am taking both of your tips and ideas and using them in my figures. Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## chodge

Ritchsgirl, I like the look of the bottom of the basic body. did you finally turn under a couple of rows of knitting and then glue it to a jam jar lid? You didn't sew the cast off edges together did you? Very smooth looking. I like it. I'm still debating whether to shove the foam board in or do the jam jar lid.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Actually I used the peanut jar lid. I don't know if I was knitting tighter or what but, it just popped in there and a few rows rolled underneath and its perfect. I have not even glued it. I will do that so that it can dry overnight. 
I figured out that a Best foods/Hellman's mayonnaise jar lid is a little larger but, not quite as deep. I may try it on the first king and see if it fits better.


----------



## chodge

Ok, thanks. so now I will stop off tonight and buy a small jar of Hellman's mayonaise with the gold thread.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Okay ladies, here they are...........King 3 and then all 3 together.


----------



## chodge

What a wonderful and colorful job you did. They definitely look like Kings from a far off country. Each one has his own personality. Just imagine, they all have their own names too. Green King, Michelin King and Burger King!!! You did an absolute GREAT job, Ritchsgirl. Thanks for sharing and I have made a copy of them so I can note the changes you have made. They stand straight, arms and hands fall where they should be. So when you glue tonight that means the peanut jar lids, right? I purchased a jar of mayo last night, McCormicks, (never knew they produced a mayo), and the lid looked small enough to fit my Kings. I cut out the eyes on my green king and will try the seed beads. If I don't like the look of that then I will go with the Willow look! Congrats on doing a fine, bang up job!! Are the shepherds next for you?


----------



## Katsch

Okay ladies. King # 2 is complete and I hope to finish king # 3 today. I'm still not completely satisfied with # 2's hat an dmay knit a third one before this project is finished. Well here he is.


----------



## Katsch

Ritchsgirl, Beautiful! I love the colors. They look very nice. I'm sure your girls will be very pleased with your gift. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

I was also having fun. I certainly wouldn't expect someone to finish my task. I manage to finish king # 2 last night and most of king # 3 is sewn together. I just need to finish his arms and gift. I will say I am having a good time with this project and look forward to seeing your kings, no pressure


----------



## chodge

Kathy, LOVE your King. The colors are nice and the gift he is holding. Good job. He's standing upright and your sewing job looks great!!! Yeah, yeah, no pressure from either of you two. HA!! I'm glad we are doing this as a knit-a-long. Thanks both for sharing. Great talent, both of you. I feel like Stanley the steam train, yes I can, yes I can! I will make it, puff, puff!!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Kathy, love your king 2.............I particularly like the sleeve color change from the robe! That was a very clever idea for a nice color contrast.
It looks like also, I will have to try some of the knitted gifts and see what I think about them.
I am loving seeing them all come together! 
Can't wait to see your King 3 Kathy and Chodge, we are anxious to see yours as well. Weren't you the one who suggested this knit along??
I think that each one I have done, I have done it a little better or been a bit more adventuresome with color. I just wanted them to look "royal"
Green King is looking a little drab next to his traveling companions. I will think about the potential for change, after I get the rest of these things done. Right now, just looking at him, though, I think I would make his hat two tone and that I would stripe his shawl/hat drape.
I have moved on to Joseph (just following the book). I knit his body last night and started the robe. I am making his robe just a little "richer" than the shepherds look but certainly not as bright as the King's. 
Keep on knittin on !


----------



## chodge

Hush, Ritchsgirl, yes I was the one who suggested a knit-along and here I am the one behind!! I'm making my excuse, I'm working at the office. No excuse perhaps, but I need to prioritize between knitting and sleep!! I started the green robe for King #1 and didn't like the thickness of the yarn. So once again I bagged that, undid it and found some more green this morning as I rummaged through another bin of yarn at 5:45 am. Hopefully, this will work this time. Oh sorry, I meant to say Thomas The Train, NOT Stanley! I knew it was one little train puffing up the hillside. All your ideas and finished projects are an inspiration to me. Thanks ladies. Christine.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Dear Christine from Ritchsgirl (Pam) - I was not trying to hassle you by any means and if you took it that way, please forgive me! It was meant to be just a little teasing. I realize you work and commute etc, so there is no pressure on this end.
I am just excited to be part of a group working on this. 
As you well know, I will be gone at some point and expect that everyone will pass me up - way up. Plus I have 3 of these sets to knit and will likely be knitting till 11:59 pm, 24 Dec (who knows what year) 
I know its frustrating with some of it. I have like 4 extra bodies laying around just because I did not feel like ripping them out. (There's a gruesome thought)
I am enjoying the laughs and chatter with all of it and all of you.


----------



## Katsch

Christine, we do understand. Work can get in the way of our lives I always say, but I am fortunate that I work for myself and when it is slow I can knit here at the office. Today I brought things in for the "photo shoot" hopefully will have king # 3 ready for his photo soon. The knit-a-long is keeping me focused and look at the bright side you are learning from our, shall I say mishaps. By the way two of my gowns were too big after blocking because I also like to press them flat so they drape and this also makes them bigger so I decided to fix the problem by taking them in at the back right along the increase line. It worked well and gave me the drape I wanted. I had to do this for both king 2 & 3. Keep puffing girl, we will see yours when you have the time and we look forward to it. Kathy


----------



## chodge

Pam, I knew you were joshing with me. I can take it and probably give back too!!! lol. You did not offend me at all and I knew you didn't mean anything by it. Keep up the joviality and humor. It keeps me going through frustrating times. I've knitted a suite, skirt and jacket when I was 19 years, made tons of sweaters, fairisle cardigans, booties, mittens, etc, etc. two ballerina's from Jean Greenhowe with a Scottish Moran from her books, and I'm getting frustrated at these little figures. Oh well, I'll keep on going I'm bound and determined to complete this nativity creation, along with both of you.


----------



## chodge

Thanks, Kathy for your kind words. You and Pam are THE BEST on-line knitting buddies, EVER!!! Thanks for the encouragement and laughs.


----------



## ritchsgirl

OK Christine, and I can take it too (if needed). I am not that experienced a knitter I guess, or at least haven't done it for years with working and all. In fact that is why I posted the question about the nativity in the first place. I was scared of getting a pattern that would be so far beyond my skills that I would feel I had wasted the money. Now, with a few directions and corrections from my new friends, Kathy and Christine (ironically I have a daughter named Cristine and my youngest expecting is Cathrin) WE ARE MAKING PROGRESS! I am loving it and I thank you ladies.


----------



## Katsch

Oh that is so nice. I too am enjoying both of you and your sense of humor. Christine don't sell yourself short you are one talented lady from the work I have seen so far. I will be making my next nativity set brighter because of your lovely work. Thank you both. Keep chugging!


----------



## Katsch

oops foot in mouth I meant Ritchsgirl, LOL but Christine I know you are talented as well, maybe I better take my foot out of mouth now.


----------



## chodge

that's ok Kathy, I knew you were referring to our friend Pam. I do the same thing, "open mouth, insert foot." None of us are perfect by any means. Don't worry about it. Like you said, keep chugging along, everyone! Puff Puff.


----------



## Katsch

Okay ladies here is king # 3 I have to admit his arms are pinned in place and so is the gift but I promise to finish sewing tonight. I was anxious to show him off I feel he is my best looking king.


----------



## Katsch

oops wrong king. Here is king # 3.


----------



## Katsch

Three Kings bearing gifts.


----------



## chodge

Kathy, you too did a wonderful job. Love your colors and the way they blend. How proud you must be to have gotten through 3 Kings for your nativity. That is great news for you. Seems like it gets easier as you get more Kings underway. Are you using the peanut jar lids like Ritchsgirl? Again, congrats to both of you. Happy knitting with the other figures.


----------



## Katsch

Thanks Christine I am proud of them flaws and all. It has been great fun to share with you and Pam. I did not use lids I used double thickness of heavy cardboard. I also didn't use straws in the body and they seem to stand fine. I did use the pipe clearners in the arms of king 1 & 2. The pipe cleaners really help in shaping the arm bends. I tucked the ends into the hands. Hope this helps you with yours. Thank you for your kind words about my work.


----------



## chodge

that's something I will definitely use (amongst other ideas) from both of you and that is the pipe cleaners. Thanks again!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Awesome job, Kathy! Nice looking trio, you have done a great job with them. Your crown on king 3 definetely turned out better than mine. I made a mistake on the knitting in that I kept it in garter stitch until the picot edge so when it folded over it was not nearly as "kingly" as yours, but, it wasn't enough for me to rip it out and start over. I just made a note of it for the next set. I can see I am definetely going to have to try the gifts, they are pretty cute. 
The straws I used in the neck were just for insurance. I wrapped the end of the straw with stuffing (kind of like a giant q - tip) and then added more stuffing as needed. I did then draw up on the neck and tighten it down. I just feel that over time with stuffing settling etc, that the necks may give. (that happened with my crochet set and they ended up looking like everyone was going to sleep) 

Ok, back to knitting........
Loving this....... 
One for all and all for one !


----------



## Katsch

Thanks Pam. I really like the third king the best. I love the position of the hands much better than the first two. Like you said earlier on trial and error. Our third set should be primo!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch said:


> That is so sweet if only you did live close I would let you too! I can wait for you, just say the word. I can knit something else in the meantime. Let"s see my list: a baby sweater for a friend, hobby horse because I think the pattern is adorable, knitted princess crown I saw today and while I'm at it I have a pattern for a boy's crown as well. Teddy bears more bunnies like my avitar picture, on and on and on.... :?


I have this pattern for a knit crown that I found online. I have made it for my grandson along with his firebreathing dragon scarf that I made for him. If you put Chompers into the search engine I think you can find the pattern and pic where I posted it online. 
this is for the crown 
http://zakkalife.blogspot.com/2008/04/make-believe-crown-and-ring.html


----------



## chodge

Thanks Pam, my grand daughters will LOVE those crowns I plan on making for them (after the project).


----------



## ritchsgirl

Working on Joseph.......but, took the night off.


----------



## chodge

Good for you. We all need to do that once in a while for a little refresher. Good for you. I went through my bins of yarn, AGAIN, to see if I could come up with wonderful colours that you and Kathy have used. Trying to get thinner yarns. LOVE your Kings. Talk to you later.


----------



## Katsch

Working on a shepherd. I must admit the sewing is getting easier as my confidence grows. Keeping chugging, puff puff!


----------



## Katsch

Christine when I used thicker yarn for the gown I did less cast on stitches and changed the increase rows instead of knitting 6 and then making one I would knit 4 and then make one. I used the neck of my stuffed figure as a guide and then if the gown was still a bit big I did the darts in the back. It may seem like more work but I didn't want to waste the gown that I had knitted blocked and pressed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Katsch

Also when I knitted the sashes for Joseph and the shepherds I did the sash in rib pattern K1,P1 and it lays nice and flat. I looked closer at the pictue and honestly I think that is what they did for pattern, could be a typo.


----------



## chodge

Ok, thanks Kathy. I think my problem is I'm used to using English yarn and know the type I need, but the US yarn has all these different names and of course, Wal-Mart is the pits so have to wait until we go to Jo-Anns who has a wide selection. I have tons of scraps and just need to figure out my combination of colours for each figure. Thanks for the tips though. I'm trying everything from both you and Pam. I LOVE all your combinations. Thanks Knitting Buddies.
PS. Glad you are becoming more confident in sewing.


----------



## chodge

say, that is a good idea for the rib for the sash. I will trash mine and do the rib k1 p1. Great. thanks Kathy.


----------



## ritchsgirl

I agree on the sash, it does not look like the stockinette stitch that it lists. I did one or two in garter stitch for the texture, and some I did not even use a sash.
On my 3rd king (after I took the picture) I realized I had an extra crochet chain in the orange that I was going to use and realized it would look great as the sash. Looks more like a piece of rope tied and left it dangling. I really like the effect, my husband does too. ( He's my ultimate judge (nit-picker).
I am doing my Joseph body in a deep emerald green and his coat in a cornbread color varigated. I intend to use your idea Kathy, to make the sleeves the same color of the gown rather than the robe. I wanted Joseph to look a little better off than the shepherds. No one ever said that Joseph and Mary were poor.........just that there was no room at the Inn. 
I have one shepherd body knit because I changed my mind on Joseph's apparel coloring.
I will admit in terms of yarn, I am using just Red Heart worsted yarns. I am not much of a yarn snob, I guess just because I do not experiment much with yarn. Color yes.......and some day I will get there on choosing other yarns. But, I actually like this yarn for this project.


----------



## chodge

okay then, Red Heart and worsted. Red Heart is good for a project of this nature, but wouldn't use for my babies sweaters. Although, they have improved in quality over the years. Will have to check that fiber content out and compare it to what I have in my bins. So you are going to jazz Josephs outfit up, eh? Sounds good at what you are planning. I followed the colour scheme for King #1, but really do like both your combinations of colour for your figures. After we've (you two) have finished this project i think we should send pictures to Jean Greenhowe and show her the creativity with your tips......Chug, chug, chugging along. Puff, Puff.


----------



## Katsch

Yes Pam I agree, your colors and yarn choice are excellent. I thought of braiding the yarn for a sash and letting it hang but haven't tried it yet. I think the effect would be perfect for Joseph as well as the sheperds or should we say other sheperds. I also felt Joseph should look a bit more colorful. I have choosen a deep olive green for his gown and a neutral for his body/figure. I'm pleased with him but still haven't sewn him. I have Mary knitted, did that last night but have decided "The Family" will be done last even after I do the sheep. I need to order the pattern for the donkey, I keep forgetting I will do so right after I post this. I wish there was an angel I may try to make a pattern for one. I can visualize her now if I can only implement her.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Sounds like we are chugging along! Toot toot! 
I do have the pattern for the donkey already. And I agree, totally Kathy that we need an angel. I think we could modify the body and add wings etc, but, I have not gotten there just yet. 
One of my grandaughters loves pigs, so I am going to try a small pig too. 
I figured first I had to get the main things done. 
I did find this adorable (but, oh so many little pieces) pattern for a complete farm set. I thought perhaps I could adjust some of them. 
http://www.instructables.com/id/EASY-KNITTING-PATTERNS-Mosbeys-Dairy-Farm/

I also found a pattern for a really cute cow however, its on dpn's and I am not sure of trying that just yet.
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=199
but its really, really cute. 
I have an old (really old pamphlet- about 1930's that has a horse, one that has a cow and pig and lamb. Unfortunately they really do not show what the end size would be. So I may attempt those at some point. 
What I really want is a camel ! After all the King's did not walk.


----------



## Katsch

A camel! How awesome would that be? I will be on the look out for one as well, you never know a camel could show up to the party. I think the angel will be fairly simple but I'm thinking of lighter weight yarn something white with metallic thread. the wings would be the difficult part but I think a couple of triangles just might work. Wow who knew what fun we would have with this project?


----------



## Katsch

Patterns great for the farm animals you are right we would need to make a couple and see what size they turn out to be. If we don't find a suitable camel pattern we may be able to adjust one of the other animals by making legs longer and changing head a bit. Whoa we are getting ahead of ourselves. Chug chug chug puff!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Another item, I meant to mention is that I found the safety black eyes on ebay. I am not using them on this set, cuz I really think my girls will love the Willow Tree look (no faces) especially my daughter who lives in Amish country. 
The eyes come in different sizes. 3mm is about the size of a pin head. Each comes with like a washer that locks onto the eye post so that you would have to put them on before you stitch your figure up. I have used these safety eyes before and they add so much to a project. When I did my grandsons dragon scarf - the eyes just looked real!
If either of you want the old patterns with the cow, lamb, pig etc, let me know. I was told that these are so old that they now fall under public domain, so I could forward them to you.


----------



## Katsch

Thanks Pam.


----------



## chodge

that would be awesom if you could do that, Pam. Thanks. I was thinking about the angel wings.


----------



## chodge

ooops, sorry I pressed the wrong button. Anyway, about the angel wings, what about a spread out/stretched heart? The 1930 pattern sounds great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katsch

Great idea. We will be busy busy busy.


----------



## chodge

I've made a Nativity before, many years ago, out of fabric. Stuff the figures and the stable. The Kings hats were more like turbans and looked quite nice. I made a camel and a star that sat over the stable, also made. Think this time I will have my hubby make a stable for me out of wood, maybe with a slatted roof or buy one to fit all of this collection. You two are so creative and imaginative. Thanks for all your great ideas. So Mary is knitted, eh? Wow you two are little knitting whizzes.


----------



## Katsch

I have been thinking the same about a stable. I was going to have my son help me with that one. Zach, my son has helped me before to make displays for my jewelry shows. I have been staying up until 12:00 every night, my husband says I'm like a little kid not wanting to go to bed. Sometimes I have to go but get back up, LOL. Too much information. I hope you have a sense of humor?


----------



## Katsch

I'm sure your other nativity is put away but if you take it out you need to send us a picture. I know we may have to wait before the Holiday items come out but I would love to see it.


----------



## chodge

OR, we could purchase a teeny mini heart shaped doily made from that holy lace (no play on words). In fact, I'll check my Jean Greenhowe's books when I get home later tonight. She has some really tiny, tiny figures to knit. I'll see what she has to offer. If they work, I'll send them to you. I have the pattern for the donkey. I can send it to both of you, privately, like you messaged me the other day, Pam.


----------



## chodge

Oh yes, believe me, I do. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Katsch

Goodnight ladies off to feed the family. I have no idea what I will feed them totally forgot but will figure something out. Have a great knitting night!


----------



## chodge

It is put away until next Christmas but i look for it. When my daughter comes over this weekend I'll get the box out and have her take a picture with her fancy cell phone. Sorry, but we are not technically, digitally "smart" where all this stuff is concerned. I can work wonders with the programs I have here at the office, DA's for SL County, and that's my limit. It won't be a problem.


----------



## chodge

Pizza is ALWAYS great in a pinch. No cooking, no cleaning up. Enjoy your night and like you said. Happy Knitting.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Jean Greenhowe does have in her Nativity book - an angel. It's tiny only about 3 1/2 inches but, I think we could likely adjust it and make it work. It is also done as a basic body and then add pieces, so it cannot be that different then the figures we are making now. 
I also have the Greenhowe book of Storybook dolls and there is a Christmas Tree Fairy that could probably be adjusted and used as well. 
I have also looked online and found that Alan Dart has a pattern for an angel that I like (not so much the face or hair) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sirdar-Knitting-Pattern-Alan-Dart-Angel-Doll-Snowflake-/110457455300?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item19b7c702c4
its done on size 6 needles and supposedly about 15inches tall. I don't know why we could not do it on smaller needles and end up with a smaller figure.
I am not so much thinking of a stable....with these figures as large as they are, it could take quite a space to lay these all out. I may think about doing some kind of background screen...but, I am way getting ahead of myself right now. 
Concentrate Pam, concentrate. 1st Joseph, then the shepherds.....come on now, your daughter could call you any day to come to PA, get this done ! Clickety Click.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Having a little difficulty with my color choices for Joseph and Shepherds. Feeling like they are a little drab, so there are more bodies laying around that I will play with today so that I can get it figured out. Tried a cornmeal yellow varigated and am just unhappy with it next to the jewel tones of the Kings.
Will check back later today.


----------



## Katsch

Hello Ladies,
Well I have my shepherds just about finished and just a heads up because they are taller than 8" a regular drinking straw is short for the staff. I finished one staff it looks great but not tall enough. I am undecided on what I will do. I went outside and brought in a stick and may use that instead. My other option is to make the straw longer with another straw which should work. I like the drinking straw that is bendable because you can shape it for the staff to have a nice curve at the top. I will keep you posted. Also my first shepherd has become my Joseph. I liked his colors the best and felt he would make a nice Joseph. I should have the shepherds ready for their "photo shoot" tomorrow. Chug chug chug, puff!


----------



## Jaki

Not tried Jean Greenhowe patterns yet but Alan Dart's patterns are exceeding easy to follow - and such fun! I say go for it and enjoy yourself! xxx


----------



## Katsch

By the way I did extend the straw to it's longest point but then the bend is too far down for the staff, hope this is clear.


----------



## Katsch

Thanks, there are three of us making the Nativity Christmas Crib from Jean Greenhowe's Christmas Special and we are having fun. We are calling it our knit-along and would love to have more join in. :wink:


----------



## chodge

whooooah just got back in. I think I may try a beige with a brown fleck for Joseph, afterall he did walk a long way with that donkey kicking up stuff! I bet you are on edge waiting for the daughter to call. Good Luck to both of you and yes, concentrate Pam, concentrate. puff puff clickety clack!


----------



## Katsch

Welcome Back! Missed you. :-(


----------



## chodge

Try the angel on a size US 2 needle or 11 UK for the angel, same as you have been using. Just an FYI.


----------



## Jaki

Will look for Jean Greenhowe's nativity pattern and give it a go! will finish mice first tho ;-)


----------



## merren

Have made just about all of Jeans patterns,I make them and donate them to ronald McDonald house.If you have basic knitting skills you will be able to make them as the patterns are easy to follow and the pieces go together easily


----------



## Jaki

Thanks hon - will get the patterns and have a good play :lol:


----------



## chodge

Kathy, I have used twigs from my trees before now with a little curve in them and it gives them character. Can't wait to see the photo shoot on Monday. I'm sure you have done a wonderful job as has Pam. Feelings of envy are creeping over me, ladies. I'm looking at a huge snow storm coming in over the mountains so that means "stay at home." We are expecting 3 - 4 ft in the mountains. I should get something done, don't you think!!? Good luck to both of you for your perseverence. You are the best.


----------



## chodge

thanks Kathy. I felt like I had been cast out and forgotten like the ugly step child!! Glad to be back.


----------



## chodge

Welcome Jaki.


----------



## Jaki

Thank you sweets - first time I've joined anything like this so whilst I'm eager to join in I'm also nervous! Love my knitting tho


----------



## chodge

Jaki, you will just fine. The three of us are having a fun time chatting, discussing, trials, errors in doing this Nativity knit-a-long, so join in when you can. Just don't pass us up!!!


----------



## Jaki

I will make sure to keep abreast of your conversation and join in as soon as I have the patterns - and thank you xx


----------



## merlthepurl

Just started a new topic for this exact Nativity scene. I did not find it difficult to make but have lost my pattern. I knitted this at least 15 years ago and the cardboard bottoms are not holding up - I'm having someone cut wooden circles to use as the base. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## chodge

I purchased mine through Frugal Knitting as they were a little cheaper @ $9.95 cents. They have a speedy delivery system and I believe shipping is a flat $2.99. Other have purchased directly on line from England and I picked up several of mine on a visit over there. Thanks for the tip on the card board.


----------



## chodge

In fact, if you scroll upwards you will see Jean Greenhowe's books being offered, all 22 titles. When you click on there it will take you to all her books.


----------



## merlthepurl

am new to this site - attempted to reply earlier but don't think it went thru. Also, I stared a new post before I saw this one. I'm going to love this forum site - in fact, I already do. Knitted this Nativity scene at least 10 or 15 years ago - it was fun and easy - everyone loves it. But I lost part of the pattern and am so glad to have been able to order it so that I can finish the second set. How can I get the donkey pattern - is it in the book now? Also, the cardboard bottoms are not holding up (figures want to topple over - they are getting tired) so this time I'm having someone cut the bottoms for me from plywood.


----------



## chodge

send me your email and i'll send the donkey pattern. might not have time tonight but i'll do it monday when i get back to work. Fridays are off for me.


----------



## Schnauzer

Hi ritchsgirl -
I have made the Jean Greenhowe's Nativity Scene many years ago for my sister.
It is easy to knit, only because some of the pieces are very small, use tweezers to stuff lightly, this makes it much easier. Enjoy the journey of putting the lovely project all together - it is well worth it when you see the finished presentation.
I used beautiful bright colours for the 3 Wise Men to accentuate their robes - 
Well worth the time.
Cheers,
Schnauzer


----------



## Schnauzer

Thankyou for that wonderful idea of plywood bottoms to help standing toys stand! I have found too, that over time, the cardboard gets 'tired' - the plywood is a terrific idea.

Thank you again.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Kathy, you are a regular bullet train !! Way to go. 
Can't wait to see your pictures. 
Chodge, great to see you back on, sorry to hear you are gonna get snow, but, then again..........maybe (knitting wise) it will be a blessing.
I hung in there all day with Joseph. I am overall pleased with him now. Its hard to tell from the picture but, hes a deep emerald green. His belt and his sleeves are really not red but a maroon. Guess the camera caught it not quite right or the lighting was not so great. 
Also, I adjusted the length of his robe, cut it by 6 rows, as I did not want so flowy for him. 
I have in my mind (and put it on paper) the color scheme I need to go with for the Shepherds. I have one Shepherd body knit. Runnin' out of fuel, so need to go get dinner done and then maybe get back to it. 
The peanut jar lids are still working awesome, I am very pleased with them and the way they are gluing up. 
Love this forum and hope anyone interested will join us. Still got a ways to go, but, we're working on it.


----------



## ritchsgirl

merlthepurl said:


> am new to this site - attempted to reply earlier but don't think it went thru. Also, I stared a new post before I saw this one. I'm going to love this forum site - in fact, I already do. Knitted this Nativity scene at least 10 or 15 years ago - it was fun and easy - everyone loves it. But I lost part of the pattern and am so glad to have been able to order it so that I can finish the second set. How can I get the donkey pattern - is it in the book now? Also, the cardboard bottoms are not holding up (figures want to topple over - they are getting tired) so this time I'm having someone cut the bottoms for me from plywood.


I figured out that the jars of peanuts that my husband buys, fit perfectly for the base of the figures. Also a Hellman's/Best Foods mayo jar works well too, its just a little larger and not quite as deep. About the perfect size is the diameter of a soda can (or at least on my knitted figures)
I also had seen at Michael's craft stores that you could purchase wood circles as well. 
We are glad to have you here to share with us your ideas and suggestions on this. If you can, post a pic too, and share.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Jaki said:


> Not tried Jean Greenhowe patterns yet but Alan Dart's patterns are exceeding easy to follow - and such fun! I say go for it and enjoy yourself! xxx


Glad to hear that the Alan Dart's are easy. I just purchased the Pirate pattern and the Gnomes because I wanted the Gingerbread house. I have looked them over but, this Nativity is my goal for now and I am determined to see it through. Plus I have to make at least 2 more for daughters and maybe, if I am not worn out, will make one for myself to replace a crocheted set I have had for 30+ years. 
Do join us, if you care to, the more the merrier !


----------



## merlthepurl

Thanks for the info


----------



## Katsch

Thanks for the cardboard tip. I was worried but used double carboard anyway. The next set will have wood. I saw some last night in AC Moore that I think will work great.


----------



## Katsch

Pam, I love your Joseph. he looks wonderful. My head is spinning with new ideas for the next set. I am alittle tired today stayed up until 1:00 AM to try and finish my shepherds. I hope to set up the "photo shoot" sometime today. Fridays can be very busy here at the office and my husband and I will be out of toen for the weekend so if I don't get to it today probably Monday. For my shepherds I braided the cord for the headpieces and I like the look. I added to the straw and made the staff longer. I'm pleased with them but my Joseph not so much. Trial and error, chug chug, puff!


----------



## ritchsgirl

I was up late last night too, and also managed to sleep in, (boy did I need it) Shepherd 1 - main body and robe knit. Smaller pieces for him to knit this evening. 

Kathy how was the knitting of Mary?? I have not even looked at her to see how they manage to do the seated effect.
I have Kings and Joseph up on my fireplace mantle and I love seeing them come together. Honestly they are more like making dolls then just figurines. I am loving them and feel confident that my girls will love them and display them for years to come.
My husband is loving this too. Loving watching them come together and loves knit-picking at my color choices or belted or not belted, this one needs more color, no color. He thinks its great too that we have this board to be able to do this online and that I have made new friends. 
ME TOO ! Will check back later.


----------



## Katsch

Pam, yes I agree it is so much fun. My husband and my son are both enjoying the process as well, although I do take some teasing from my son he tells me I need to hire more help because it is taking too long. Every evening after dinner I run to my craft room and tell my family I have to go to work now and will see them in the morning. They laugh and even bring me dessert but I think they want to see how things are progressing. 
Mary was easy. I haven't sewn her together yet but the knitting was simple. I want to redo Joseph but I am taking the weekend off, LOL. I will be spending quality time with my hubby at our lake home this weekend. I have some photos of shepherds in my email need to see how they look then will post. Happy knitting. Chug chug puff! :-D


----------



## Katsch

Okay here are The Shepherds
I see a few things I will do different for next set, boy we are always are worst critics aren't we? :|


----------



## Katsch

Shepherds & Kings together


----------



## ritchsgirl

Very, very nice, Kathy !! Way to go. You are so far ahead!

I have my mindset in place now for the finished pieces in terms of colors. We will see if they work or not. Seems like that is what I wrangle with most. I have a tendency to write things out in a steno pad as I go along and now have all the next pieces written out in my shorthand. I can see that they should not be too difficult. 

Starting with the Kings was a great way to start, as these next pieces seem fairly easy. The only thing I think is an exception is the baby Jesus. 
After reading all of his directions, the pattern calls for making his body and then his head as seperate pieces and then sewing them together. They will be so small and I dislike the sewing, I have decided to just try and knit them in one piece the way the other figures are done, including an extra row for the hair color. We will see if it works out. 

I can also see where I am going to make a change on the hay for the manger. Basically it is just a knit pillow in straw colored yarn. I am thinking that I will add like fringe pieces to the knitted piece, so that it looks like straw pieces overhanging the manger sides. (again) will see if it works or not. 
Have a great weekend, Kathy.
Chug, chug, toot, toot.


----------



## Katsch

Thanks Pam, whatever you are doing keep up the good work your color scheme is great. I think your daughters are very lucky and I'm sure they will cherish these handmade and [specially designed by you] gifts.

I have been only using yarn I have in my stash because I dislike sewing so much I wasn't sure if I would complete this project. I think, I know being on this knit along has helped me to focus with the sewing and I thank you and Christine for that.

Now that I know I can do the sewing I will splurge and buy yarn of my color choice for the next set. I will also take the sewing slower because that is where my mistakes lie. I have been anxious to see the nativity come together and once again now that I know I can sew, I will do the next set with more care. I will also use wood for the bottoms and beads for the eyes. I may leave the nose off because I feel they give the figures a bird look. I may use sport weight yarn as well. I will also tie off the neck which I haven't done but think it should be done to give more of a separation between head and body. So many ideas so little time.

I have found something that may work for the angel wings and will try to knit it on either Sunday night or Monday.
Have a great weekend. Chug chug puff! :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

I like your idea for the hay in the manger. Good luck.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Kathy, I can honestly say that as I have not knitted in years, I did not have a stash with which to work with except a few christmas colors. I found on craigslist someone who was selling off their stash (lucky me) and I ended up with over 100 skeins of yarn, all weights and colors for just $40. I did end up purchasing the maroon and also the buff that I am using for the skin color. 

I, too was worried about the sewing, really not my forte. However, I am using the yarn that I knit with for the sewing and also a bent tapestry needle. I used to use the plastic yarn needles and now that I have this bent tapestry needle, I will never use anything again for stitching things up. 

On the neck basically what I have done is to stitch up the back of the head. Stuff with the drinking straw and stuffing. Once I have it in place, I stitch around the neck and draw it up tight and fasten. I figure this way, the stuffing in the head will never work its way back down into the body with time. The straw, is of course for extra strength. I find that the beard, hair and head dressings, cover up most of this stitching.

I do flip the head inside the body portion once stuffed and drawn up before I stitch the body up. Sew the body portion from the bottom end edge up to the neck and then turn it inside out. If you don't do that, it would be impossible to turn the head right side out with the neck drawn up. Plus too, the head gives me something to pull on to flip it inside out.

This forum has been wonderful to use and learn so very much. I have had at several times gone into youtube and looked up videos to refresh myself on things like M1. 
Where would we be without the internet?????

I am grateful to both you and Christine, as we journey on this knit along. It has kept me focused and giggling.


----------



## ritchsgirl

1st shepherd done. Made a small crochet chain to use as the wrap around his head shawl.

Not totally happy with the staff. Put a long pipe cleaner through a straw and then wrapped it with yarn. The pipe cleaner was long enough to bend to make a crook. However, as the pipe cleaner was thinner than the straw, had to double wrap the yarn around the crook and its not quite to my liking but, close. I will rewrap and then glue the ends. 

2nd shepherd partially knitted. Am thinking about putting a lamb in his arms, but, have to knit one up first to see if it works. Might need to knit one smaller and then perhaps not put legs on it. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Have been working on things this weekend, and made some progress. 
Decided to take a break from the last shepherd and Mary and move onto some other things! 
Uggggh. 
Knit a sheep, but, it looks more like a pig. It was hard for me to knit when you go to the double yarn on the head, I thought sure I would break a needle tip. 
Knit the manger - again since it is double strand of yarn was real tiring on the hands. Easy to knit, but, I guess I just hold things too tight. The manger is done and I did get the straw on it the way I wanted.

My husband cut some foam for the bottom inside of the manger to help it keeps its shape, then I added some stuffing and placed the straw pillow. I stitched it into place and only used a little stuffing in the pillow itself.
I have decided to stitch the baby to the pillow in the manger. That way it won't end up lost. Maybe more tomorrow.


----------



## Katsch

Love both the shepherd and the manger. Well done Pam. You and your helper should be very proud. Your creativeness is awesome. I admire your handiwork! Keep chug chugging along. :thumbup:


----------



## ritchsgirl

thanks, Kathy, I am trying (chug-chug) to keep going. I know we are getting close! My daughter could call at any time, shes due the 25th, but, I just might make it. I may just end up knitting the rest of the pieces so that if I get called away, I can take them with me for putting together. If I can just get the last shepherd, Mary and baby done, I will be very satisfied. 
I can always do the donkey and anything else and send them to her later, if I can get the main set done now. I don't know how much time I will have with a computer while there either, as I will have a different priority while there.
Meanwhile, chug chug chug.

I am loving this knit along and love the Nativity that we are working.

I may be a glutton for punishment, I saw a nativity by Alan Dart on ebay that is an older pattern and I bought it. I know that there are different sheep patterns with it. I wish I could have found the Ark by Alan Dart, it has a camel in there that might work for this set we are doing. However, saw where someone had blogged that they used size 0 needles! Yikes, I could really be in trouble trying to work with those. Heres a pic of the Joseph and Mary and baby Jesus.


----------



## chodge

Good Morning Pam. I like what you did with the Joseph color scheme. You did a great job. I have finally finished Mary and the baby but just need to knit the crib. i gave up on the Kings for now. Just got too frustrating for me. Thanks for the snow storm for 3 days I stayed home and knitted Mary/baby. Now I have a boost to see how she turned out I'm back on the wagon to start again.
So you ordered The Pirate, etc. from the Alan Dart website. Good for you. Glad you still make the Nativity your priority. Time is getting closer for you and your daughter, eh? How exciting. Looks like your needles are smokin'. Take care.


----------



## chodge

love the colors for Joseph, the shepherd and especially the manger. Great creativity there. I was going to "hang" yarn over the sides too to make it more effective. Thanks for all the ideas and tips. 

Kathy, love your figures too. You both have whizzed right along. I'm glad we have had each other to draw on for encouragement, ideas, tips, and laughs, etc. 

Pam, I checked on the Vintage pattern site and found a camel under the animal section. I was going to purchase the pattern, because i checked on the measurements and looked like it would fit in to our pattern of Greenhowe. However, the camel you showed did you make it up already or you just showed the picture?

Whatever, everything looks great from both of your pictures. Thanks for being in our knit-a-long.


----------



## chodge

Pam and Kathy, here I go.....


----------



## Katsch

Mary looks darling. Way to go Christine. I would love to have a look at the camel pattern if you have the site. I have some angel wings I may try tonight I found them from a "tooth fairy" bear pattern, I want to knit them and see how they look. I will keep you posted. Keep chug chug chugging


----------



## chodge

Thanks Kathy. At least I have accomplished SOMETHING!!
Anyway, the site I went to was under Vintage Knitting patterns and believe me THEY HAVE ALL KINDS OF STUFF. You have to buy the patterns though, costs very little. I found the camel pattern under Vintage Animals and went through them pattern by pattern, but along the way you can find tons and tons of old fashioned patterns. I remember the camel pattern was in black and white, i believe standing under a palm tree that we could also make to stand outside of the stable!! I have one on my fabric manger scene (by the way I didn't have time to go looking for it Saturday), I will eventually get down to the closet and search through my Christmas stuff. Anyway, Pam gave me the website and I LOVE IT. I am going to send for some patterns.

Pam, way to go getting all that stash of yarn for $40.00. wow that was a goldmine for you. I usually hit the garage sales in the summer and get a lot of my stuff from those. First thing I ask for is "do you have any sewing items or yarn? If the answer is a big fat YES, I make a bee line for the place and buy it up. (and then it sits until I use it for the Greenhowe projects). Have to go on line for the Alan Dart nativity and check it out. Thanks knitting buddies. Keep up the good work. chuff chuff, puff puff along!!!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Mary is just cute, Christine! You did a great job. 
I have been a bit afraid of her, knowing she is knit differently and I think I am sick of Kings, and shepherds. But, still one shepherd to go. 
The camel in the pic is just a pic I found online. I went into google search and then into images and typed alan dart nativity or jean greenhowe nativity and it just shows pics. Thats how I came up with the camel pic and it specified that it was from the Alan Dart Ark. The king I recognized right away as Michelin King.
Today likely an off day for me, errands to run including visiting a cousin in the hospital that just had surgery for a herniated disc. 
Great job friends.!


----------



## chodge

Sorry to hear about your cousin. Let's wish only the best for recovery!! Nothing like back pain.

Oh by the way, I used beads for the eyes, and bent straws for Mary's arms. Tried wrapping them in stuffing, didn't work, so I stuck them in there separately, then stuffed and they have stayed. I think she should be sitting because of the stitches you do for the knees. Oh well, when the time comes I'll bend her a little at the waist. She needs a bit of exercise.

Yes, I recognized your Michelin King. lol!! Hope all is going well for you and have a better day.


----------



## Katsch

Pam & Christine, the camel is perfect. I think the size is good. I was looking at both angels on the Alan Dart website and I think either the one from the nativity as well as the "snowflake angel" may work , of course the snowflake angel would be made smaller. I may order all three the ark pattern, the angel and the nativity. Thanks for sharing. I hope to finish Joseph, mary and baby tonight. Chug, chug, puff.


----------



## chodge

you won't believe this, but all of a sudden my radio station is playing CHRISTMAS CAROLS!!! Now I'm really in the mood to finish.LOL. Anyway, yes, I think the camel that Pam checked out is a good one. I'll go on site to and purchase. Chug chug, puff puff Oh what a delight this is!!


----------



## Katsch

Lol, Christmas carols that should keep you chugging along. Here in new York we are enjoying unseasonable warm weather today.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Oh my goodness, you ladies are really something else, Christmas music? Bleh..........I am not ready for that.
Okay, now to really get out of the house and do the things I need to do........trudge, trudge.


----------



## chodge

I'll have to check the Dart angels out. If you say they will work then I'll go with your idea. 

Displaying the nativity on the mantle sounds good until you have them housed in the stable. I'm all chuffed now about getting more figures done. The reason I was frustrated over the first King is because of the thickness of the yarn. Since Pam told me about Red Heart, i've been using the thinner stuff. Makes for better knitting. Just started the crib and forget that one! Yarn too thick and would definitely cause carpel tunnel and anything else that can attack the hands!! See if I can talk hubby into taking me to the store tonight, after our walk. Oooooo, love all your ideas. Thanks knitting buddies. chug chuc puff puff, Enjoy the warm weather in NY!! It is 61 here today. A heat wave!!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Okay, I am back and I am tired, don't know if I will get anything done tonight or not. 
Did find another Alan Dart totally different version of Nativity on ebay and it looks like it comes with camels from the pictures. Although I don't know what size the finished figures are.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alan-Dart-NATIVITY-Christmas-Wishes-Toy-Knit-Pattern-/370501050886?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item5643956206


----------



## gibby123

Hi I have done a few of Alan and Jean's patterns I have not had any problem with them even though I thought I would, I have made the snowman, santa, angel and the elf they are fun to give as ornaments these are from from Alan's collection, from Jean's Mascot Dolls I made the English Bobby he looks just like the pattern. If you enjoy knitting toys I would also recommend Zoe Mellor she has some cute ones. Happy Knitting, Gibby 
ps. I will send some pictures as soon as I figger out how to do it, I think I will call my 10 year old grandaughter.


----------



## chodge

Hi Pam/Kathy: Just went on to a website, through this one I believe and found a Judy Lamb pattern for a baby tux - nothing to do with what we are doing, however, she had a nativity scene displayed on her piano on her heading. It looked great. her website is http://jaslamb.weebly.com/lil-tux-for-baby.html. I liked the sheep and the donkey, etc. Looked smaller than ours, but that's OK. I really like ours. Just wondering if this is the Alan Dart nativity...puff puff along. More snow today and tomorrow!!


----------



## chodge

Glad you are back safe and sound and everything is well with you and your family/cousin. Thanks for the website. I'm being blocked AGAIN, so I'll have to do read when I can. Must be the snow getting in the lines!! LOL.


----------



## Katsch

Well good morning ladies or almost afternoon. I am working on my third Joseph, and hopefully last for this set anyway, long story and rather frustrating but perseverance is my motto.

Christine sorry you are locked out again and snowed in. Chug chug away. Pam hope all is well with you and your daughter. 

I will try and finish Joseph Mary & baby between today & tonight. I'm keeping everything crossed and it is hard to work that way, LOL


----------



## LEE1313

That is gorgeous. And a great project for the summer hot days...that I am waiting for. So cold here again today.

Hope you will post aa pix when you have a few made.
Merry Christmas,
Linda


----------



## chodge

yes it is, BUT SAFER!!!?! LOL.


----------



## ritchsgirl

chodge said:


> Hi Pam/Kathy: Just went on to a website, through this one I believe and found a Judy Lamb pattern for a baby tux - nothing to do with what we are doing, however, she had a nativity scene displayed on her piano on her heading. It looked great. her website is http://jaslamb.weebly.com/lil-tux-for-baby.html. I liked the sheep and the donkey, etc. Looked smaller than ours, but that's OK. I really like ours. Just wondering if this is the Alan Dart nativity...puff puff along. More snow today and tomorrow!!


 Ha, ha, Christine, that is exactly where I found the pic of the Alan Dart older version Nativity pattern that I did buy. I even wrote to Judy Lamb and verified that with her that it was the Alan Dart pattern. (Plus I copied and saved the little tux pattern)
It appears to me that Alan Dart has done several versions of Nativity's, however, I really am liking this one we are doing. I only bought the other pattern for possible sheep patterns.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Was trying to be over-creative last night and did not get much done. I have more work to do on it, before I think of showing you what I tried to do.
Need to get on the sticks, however! So last night my daughter posted on facebook that she is due in 2 weeks!!! Plus asked if anybody wanted to wager when she would have the baby. I knew that but, then thought of all I need to still get done, I may have to live and breathe knitting this week and pray she does not go into early labor!
Need to do sleeves for the 2nd shepherd and put him together. Need to do Mary and the baby Jesus. 
I have one lamb done, however it only has front legs. He sits like a dog right now.
Glad everyone is working away......now I have to go and do it. Chug- chug!


----------



## chodge

TWO WEEKS!!! How exciting is that? At least you have more of a date to plan on. Yes keep chugging along there Pam. You'll get it done. Get those needles smokin!! I'll have to go on Dart line and check out his different versions of the nativity. So the sheep is sitting huh? well good, at least you did most of it. I have one from Spud and Chloe that has little bobbles all over him. Cute, but may try various sheep designs. After all they do have different "makes" of sheep, right? I definitely know now that it is the type and kind of yarn that you use that makes a difference when you knit these figures. I'm working on the manger with 2 kinds of wool at the same time. Kathy did a great job, but think I need a thinner yarn to make it come out right, otherwise this thing will be as big as a jewelry box. ha ha. I found some brown yarn in the bottom of my stash, but couldn't find another color of brown so I used beige. Oh well, out it comes again until I find the right yarn. Will have to checkout the Red Heart stuff. Oh, I also saw the angel in Dart's nativity too. Hhhmm. we'll get this done yet. Take care and wish your daughter well.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Saw another post on the forum, under Christmas crib and looks like "merlthepurl" has got her pattern book and will be looking to join us. 
The more the merrier!


----------



## Katsch

The more the merrier, I agree! Well I have my third Joseph almost complete. They do say the third one is the charmer and I do like how he is shaping up. I am anxious to sew Mary, finish the manger and baby, chug chug, puff!

Pam, I will be using your idea for the "straw" using fringe, your manger and blanket rocks.


----------



## Katsch

P.S. I blocked Joseph's coat this time the way the pattern calls for blocking Mary's head-dress which was to the ironing board with a towel and it worked fine instead of pinning it to the figure.


----------



## gibby123

The UK Simply Kitting magazine usually has a Alan Dart pattern each month,some of them you can't find in his books.


----------



## chodge

sounds good. Just so long as she doesn't leave me in the dust. Just kiddin.


----------



## chodge

Kathy, I thought it was only Pam doing the 3 or 4 sets of the nativity. Well, both of you are little whipper snapper knitters!!! I know as soon as my girls see mine they will say.."Mom........can you..........." I'll give in I'm sure.


----------



## chodge

Kathy, that's how I've always blocked my sweaters, etc is with a damp cloth on the ironing board, but then a friend who goes to the expensive yarn shops says she was advised against that method because "it ruins the fibers of the yarn." Well let me tell you, I've never had a problem with the way I've blocked on the good ole ironing board and those fibers are still holding up!!LOL. Way to go Kathy. Block away!!


----------



## chodge

So how do you subscribe to this magazine? And is it worth it?


----------



## chodge

Needless to say by looking at my Mary that I did not block her head dress. I was so excited to do the "photo shoot" that I just stuck it on her head and brought it to work. She'll look all gussied up by the time I'm through with her, in a sitting position too.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Okay more of the last shepherd knit...now to get him together. 

Baby Jesus done, and blanket.
I did knit him all in one piece and deviated from the pattern. 
Co 8 sts loosely. Inc 1 in every stitch across (16 sts)
Beg w/ P row - st st for 13 rows. 
K2tog to end - 8sts.
Dec 1 stitch each end - 6 sts. 
Change to skin color 
St st for 4 rows for neck
Inc 1 st in each st across row= 12 sts
Beg w/P row - st st 5 rows 
change to hair color 
st st for 3 rows 
final row - K2tog across row.
pull yarn through on stitches on needle and pull off and bind tightly. 
Sew head together but,**** not the neck****and turn the head inside out and finish the stitching. If you sew the neck, its almost impossible to turn it inside out. 
I then stuffed lightly the head and stitched the rest of the body up.
I was not willing to knit this in pieces and then have to stitch it all. It worked out great.
I did stitch the pillow/hay to the manger only where there is hay overhanging. Very little stuffing in the pillow hay at all, but, stuffing underneath worked best. I raised the bottom half of the straw/pillow and did very loosely stitch the baby into the manger, just to hold him in place so he does not get lost. It can easily be snipped if need be, for the baby to be held. I just thought it best to not lose the baby.


----------



## gibby123

chodge said:


> So how do you subscribe to this magazine? And is it worth it?


Hi chodge, I buy it from Joanne fabric or Barns and Noble it's not inexpensive about 10.00 but I think it's worth it, I really enjoy it. Here is the web site www.simplyknitting.co.uk


----------



## chodge

Great job Pam. Love your little baby and blanket. Thanks for the instructions. I'll use that next time when I make a second set. You've done a great job in getting this finished and here you had doubts about this from the beginning. You out shone yourself. Great Job!!


----------



## Katsch

Here here, I agree with Christine. Pam you have done a marvelous job. I admire your work greatly and you inspired me to change a couple things with Joseph & Mary as well. Of course I already mentioned I will use your idea on the fringe for the manger. I hope to have the "photo shoot" of the family ready today or tonight.

Christine, I am having so much fun with this nativity as well as my family that I plan to make some for gifts. I also want to try different colors etc. for the kings. I have been working in the lower level of our home familyroom/my craft room and I have a table that every evening I set the new figures out and my son and husband both check them each morning. It has been fun to hear their comments.

Haapy Knitting ladies.... chug chug puff.
Christine can I use your email today I want to send you something.


----------



## Katsch

oops happy not haapy. I need to slow done when I type.


----------



## ritchsgirl

I am pleased with the set, but, really was so scared of taking it on in the beginning, especially without seeing the pattern first. 
Thank you ladies, I could not be doing this without you!! I have only restarted knitting since December, so this is a huge project for me. I guess, I just wanted to do it badly enough for my girls, that I have had to persever (sp). But, without your cheers and suggestions and keeping me on the right track, I could not be doing this. 
Got part of Mary knit last night, am working on her skirt today, but, her head dress is knit. 
I need to focus, I am so worried about running out of time. I have a shepherd that needs hands and sleeves. A lamb that needs legs. So I will concentrate on them today. 
Kathy and Christine, you are the best!


----------



## Katsch

Keep chug, chug, chugging. Yes you can. I understand how you feel about time and especially with the arrival of the new baby. It will all work out. 

I also felt like the task was above my skills because of the sewing but have learned so much from deciding to plunge ahead and overall I am happy with what I have done so far and am anxious to start another set with changes. Of course I will finish this one first, sheep to knit, donkey to knit, camel to knit, angel to knit, backdrop to make, phew! I'm tried just thinking about it. The Alan Dart nativity has a nice pattern for the stable of course we may need to enlarge for this set. I also like the size of the Alan Dart nativity figures, may try his next. I'm getting ahead of myself again.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Oh, did you already get your Alan Dart pattern??? Wow, that was fast or did you order the set from his webpage? You will have to send a pic of which pattern you got as there are several versions of Nativity by Alan DArt.
It sure is a good thing we started when we did, with our thoughts on making multiples!! I did not originally start this with the thought of having it done before I went to PA, but, it sure has given me something to focus on. I figure when I get back home, after some sleep, I will have to re-focus on getting the other 3 sets done before Christmas. If I can get at least the 2 daughters sets done, I will be happy. 
Okay back to the needles, will check back later.


----------



## chodge

Pam, likewise. I have thoroughly enjoyed this knit a long with both you and Kathy. It has been fun. I didn't expect it to end quite so soon. I'm just a slow poke (comes with age) lol. Anyway, I have appreciated the help, encouragement, tips, changes and ideas. I have used them. Don't run out of Puff Pam, you need your strength for your daughter and her new little one. You girls will be thrilled with your nativity. Loved your colors and ideas.

Kathy, you and Pam have kept me going. Had lots of fun and laughs. How good are you to be making these now as gifts for friends? Wow, I should of held off making mine. hee hee. Looking forward to your phot0 shoot of the whole family. I bet it looks georgous!!

Thanks to both of you. YOU ARE THE BEST!!!!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Hey Christine, its not over yet !! 
No fat lady singing here....
I intend to keep checking in here and I have 3 more sets to make once I get back from PA. So, no quittin now !
We are here for you whether you are on the first figure or the last. One for all and all for one, right??


----------



## chodge

Pam, that is very nice of you. Sort of brought a l ump to my throat. Had a bad day moving at the office to another floor. Same Team but not the same utensils, so to speak. But they are working on that for us. So thanks for the encouragement, again and OK, no quittin on my part and thanks for planning on checking in now and again. Very kind words from you. It is appreciated.


----------



## ritchsgirl

We would not have started this group thing without you, Christine! You were our inspiration to get a group going. Fine folks would we be if we said okay we are done - see ya. Not gonna happen. 
So just hang in there.....you can do this!


----------



## chodge

thank you my friend. It is appreciated. I will put more coal in the furnace and start on chugging along. Puff Puff.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Okay, legs on the back of the sheep. I tried to use a tweedy yarn, but, did not turn out so well. But, at least now he has legs. He does stand very well.


----------



## Katsch

Wow I missed a lot of action tonight. Christine I agree with Pam we are in this together. We are here always.


----------



## Katsch

Cute!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Love it Kathy, great job. I like the way your couple are color co-ordinated. And your manger turned out great too.

I am stitching arms on my Mary, but, now am unhappy with my Joseph's color scheme. I may redo him, but, will go with him for now. I just don't think I have enough time to do him again.

I did a chain of color around Mary's neck and her waist. I also did hair for her. I used the Joseph hair pattern but, did more stitches. I am happy with it as all the other characters hide their necks with beards. I will try and get them up tomorrow. 
Decided truly that my little lamb looks more like a pig. So am gonna give up on that for now and just concentrate on getting my people done. I can always send the other things later to my daughter.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Ah, came up with an idea based on one of Kathy's previous post's. 
Joseph has become a shepherd. I took off his hair, gave him a shawl head cover, changed his belt and sleeve bands to a different color - wham-bam Shepherd!
Now I am one shepherd ahead for the next set........and will do a new Joseph. Puff-puff.
Have decided the lamb is definetly a pig and will send him to my granddaughter who loves pigs. Will try them again another time. I think where I might have messed up is the placement of the head. It should be higher up on the body so it would like he has a neck - more sheep like, I think.
If I can get Joseph done, I will be well pleased to take them to my daughter. 
See ladies, could not do it without you.


----------



## dalli

have all jean greenhowes books and have made ost of the patterns, small topsy turvy dolls are great, goto Jean's web site for help and free patterns, good luck, main thing is to make sure you follow the pattern as it goes


----------



## jansapp007

I love the little animals, especially the sheep! We are on vacation this week, and of course, I tour every knitting shop because they are local and unique. I found an adorable sheep pattern by Susan D. McClaskey at www.buttermilkcottage.com. Mary's Little Lamb is a little kit containing just enough yarn to knit a small lamb with ICord legs. The lamb's body is full of bobbles, or as the directions call them 'knots,' and while some of the pattern has been tricky, I have figured it out in the end. There are cables in this little lamb as well; she is an interesting little toy.


----------



## jansapp007

I love the little animals, especially the sheep! We are on vacation this week, and of course, I tour every knitting shop because they are local and unique. I found an adorable sheep pattern by Susan D. McClaskey at www.buttermilkcottage.com. Mary's Little Lamb is a little kit containing just enough yarn to knit a small lamb with ICord legs. The lamb's body is full of bobbles, or as the directions call them 'knots,' and while some of the pattern has been tricky, I have figured it out in the end. There are cables in this little lamb as well; she is an interesting little toy.


----------



## grandmadeb

ritchsgirl said:


> I am looking at making the Christmas Crib from either Jean Greenhowe (my fav) or Alan Dart patterns.
> Has anyone very made these? I am concerned that I am biting off more than I can chew as a knitter and just wondered if anyone had ever made them and if there was any particular difficulties with the patterns? Any advice would be appreciated.


It's gorgeous! Good luck with it.


----------



## chodge

Pam, you really have made tons of progress. Good for you. Your little sheep/pig is soooooooooo cute. I like the texture of yarn and agree with you that a black face would really be cute. I like the shape of yours . Happy knitting to both of you. Keep on chugging along. Puff. Puff.


----------



## chodge

Pam and Kathy, forgot to mention. Made the manger last night in a single thick yarn. The double yarn was getting to me. Turned out well. It was quite simple really. Placed the baby and blanket in it but now have to make the straw and stuffing. One more thing checked off the list.


----------



## glnwhi

great job


----------



## Katsch

Way to go Pam instant shepherd, love it! I gave Joseph a shawl and Mary a sash to cover where the skirt and top meet. I started the donkey last night he knits up quickly I have the body knitted and will work on legs today or tonight. I must say I am still enjoying the knit a long very much. Christine how is it going in snow country?


----------



## Katsch

Ladies, I have been thinking about the angel and I may try to knit her in two pieces like Mary of course standing. I like the shape that the two pieces give Mary and may work for the angel as well. The wings I will borrow from the other pattern and I may crochet a lacy overcoat/gown then attach the wings to that. Just in the planning stages.


----------



## chodge

Glad you have started the donkey. I have grey yarn, but I think it will be too thick. Have to scrounge around for more. You are really gung ho on this, both of you. I'm determined to get the first King done this weekend and fix Mary's head dress (steam it), and the straw for the manger.
Yes, we had a big storm last night again. Over 2 ft in the mountains. I just missed the snow coming to work, and it is supposed to get down to 28 hard freeze tonight. Hope my pansies stay alive. Sounds like another stay at home weekend for me. A knitting weekend. Yeah...Oh forgot, b.day party for my 2 year old Miss Finley Marie. Oh well, it won't be an all day affair. Keep puffing along both of you.


----------



## chodge

So Kathy, let us know about the 2 piece angel. Sounds like she will be quite exotic with her long coat, etc. Can't wait to see her and the yarn you've decided on. Love your brainstorming. All three of us, you two mostly. All for One and One for All. LOVE IT!! Quoting Pam. Happy Chugging and puffing.


----------



## Katsch

Christine, do you think it will too much? I was also thinking of making her maybe two to three times the size of baby Jesus, using the pattern for the baby and adding small arms holding a star, wings of course and attaching her to the top of whatever becomes the "stable" . :?:


----------



## judithw1

You make me feel much better. I have half of the 1st king done. Had to take time out for life...Rugfest in VA. New kitchen, which is still not finished. Another 12 or so business days for counter top, and a case of bronchial asthma (va is no 1 for asthma in the us). My brain wants to work but it just doesn't track yet. I am feeling a little better and might try to work on him today. I have the body, head and hair done. Now have to start the rest.


----------



## Katsch

We are glad to have you back with us. Sometimes things just get in our way of the fun stuff. Happy to hear you are better. As we have been saying chug, chug, puff!  Happy Knitting.


----------



## Katsch

The manger was all you my dear but I am happy how it turned out as well. I also did a sash in white for Mary and I was thinking of something for her neck your idea of chain sounds perfect. I take the pictures with my cell phone and the lighting isn't always the best for the camera on the phone. Mary's dress is periwinkle and Joseph is deep purple and grey. I threw the shawl over his shoulders last minute and liked the affect. I'm not overly thrilled with his hair for my next set I am thinking of using finer yarn for all the hair elements including all beards. I think the worsted weight looks too bulky. Anyway keep going girlfriend, chug chug puff!

I won't be doing much this weekend leaving early tomorrow morning for Washington DC to visit our son at Georgetown University. He has been on the football team for the past four years, graduating in May, yeah! we have an awards banquet to attend on Saturday with him. Happy Knitting!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Okay so here is my "instant" (giggle) Shepherd. 
I now have a Joseph robe done and will work on knitting body today. 
Mary has to have her robe blocked and also need to sew on her arms. I have decided not to put pipe cleaners in her arms but, rather to stitch her hands together. Then the arms can be lifted and baby put in her arms. 
I was worried about how she might look sitting and must say am very pleased. The poor lady needs to be sitting after all she just gave birth. So am glad that worked out. 
Christine, glad the manger worked out in the single strand yarn for you. Maybe I will give that a try next time. It was sure hard on the hands. 
Kathy have a great time in DC ! Hope the weather is in top form for you and the cherries are blooming!
Judith, glad to have you join us on our merry little knit-along. I found that as I went along things actually got easier. The first king was tough, but, second, a little easier and by # 3 - I was real happy. 
Clickety-clack, I will be back. Pam


----------



## yona

Adorable!


----------



## Katsch

Beautiful Christine, I like your Mary and your instant "shepherd". :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

oops Pam silly me.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch said:


> oops Pam silly me.


no problemo! I knew.


----------



## chodge

Kathy, I think making the angel a couple sizes or so bigger than the baby sounds good. The Snowflake Angel you sent stands 15 inches tall. That is too tall, but very cute. I think cutting her down to size would be very nice and appropriate. Let us know how she turns out. Good thinking Kathy.


----------



## chodge

I figured, oh here goes Kathy again complimenting me for sitting doing nothing when poor ol Pam did all the work. hee hee. Great job Pam. Love your shepherd. Colors , everything.


----------



## chodge

Welcome back Judy. Wondered where you went. Glad you decided to come back and join our knit a long. We've had fun, laughs and shared some great ideas through trial and error. Hope you've read everything we've posted. Don't hesitate to ask us 3 about how things should go. We consider ourselves the expoerts now. HA! Pam and Kathy are great and have wonderful suggestions and ideas. We are all chug chug chugging along. Puff Puff. So chug along with us.


----------



## Katsch

I know I felt terrible for giving you Pam's credit, LOL
She was very gracious and understood. 

Christine have fun with little Finley Marie and her b-day and get some serious knitting done, only kidding. Although you did say it would be a good snowy weekend good for knitting right?

I am almost finished with the knitting of donkey, not running out of steam just yet, chug chug puff! ;-)


----------



## kippyfure

My English teacher had a flock of sheep--she lived near me in Connecticut--I babysat for her once in a while. Your sheep remind me of what a sheep looks like every day--they may produce white wool, but when they are wearing it, it has bits of this and that, not at all tidy!! So, your sheep are authentic!! lol


----------



## chodge

Yes Pam, I like Mary in a sitting position too. I didn't put the lid on her "bottom" though. she stand/sits just perfectly without the stability. Yes, if you pull her head dress more over to the front she will look lovelier. I just love your colours for the shepherd. You ALWAYS come up with the best. Did you fold back his sleeves to make cuffs? I like the chain stitch effect. Great job as usual Pam. Very effective. Puff Puff.


----------



## samazon

Very cute! Think your right about the black for face. :-D


----------



## chodge

I don't mind taking credit for Pam's work!!! LOL. Yes, I'll do my best to have fun with Miss Finley and little baby Bennett. And I will most definitley do some serious knitting. I also have a lesson to prepare for Sunday to squeeze in too. Oh well, things will get done. Glad the donkey is almost finished. Another accomplishment and something checked off the list for both of you. Do you both need a new pair of knitting needles yet? Phew, your steam and smoke is making me chug, cough, chug, puff along!!


----------



## chodge

thank you.


----------



## chodge

Have a safe trip. Exciting time to be with your son. GREAT NEWS!! Congrats Kathy to you and your family.

Happy knitting to you too, chug chug.


----------



## ritchsgirl

kippyfure said:


> My English teacher had a flock of sheep--she lived near me in Connecticut--I babysat for her once in a while. Your sheep remind me of what a sheep looks like every day--they may produce white wool, but when they are wearing it, it has bits of this and that, not at all tidy!! So, your sheep are authentic!! lol


Thank you for that...........I agree with the non-tidy sheep. Thats why I tried that particular yarn. I really think my problem is wear I placed the head. So will try it again.


----------



## ritchsgirl

chodge said:


> Yes Pam, I like Mary in a sitting position too. I didn't put the lid on her "bottom" though. she stand/sits just perfectly without the stability. Yes, if you pull her head dress more over to the front she will look lovelier. I just love your colours for the shepherd. You ALWAYS come up with the best. Did you fold back his sleeves to make cuffs? I like the chain stitch effect. Great job as usual Pam. Very effective. Puff Puff.


On the (Joseph) Shepherd 2, I had originally done the sleeves with just a solid color. Then I decided he needed more color just a band on the sleeve, so I just did a crochet chain and slipped it on like a bracelet, did not tack it at all. Crochet chain belt as well. 
Last night when I decided he was going to become a Shepherd, it was easy to just take the little crochet pieces off and replace them. Presto-chango! 
Now if I am just happy with my choice for Joseph to be more matching with Mary.
I am working on Mary now........have to knit her hands and while at it will knit a pair for Joseph and that will be the last of the hands for awhile. 
I did use the mayonnaise lid for the base in her dress, just to have them all be the same. At one point I had just her robe/headdress done and sitting on the mantel, it was able to stand up by itself. My husband said, what you got it done?? I said, no.........its an invisible Mary.

With regards to a small angel on top of manger, there is a small one in the book with the Nativity pattern, but, it might be too small, but, it might be worth trying.

I am not going to start the donkey, I think I will just plan on taking him with me. I need to see about getting a bag together!!

As far as credit, I could not have done this without you Kathy and Christine.............so all for one and one for all!


----------



## chodge

Pam, I could get a lid or a wood round in Mary's "bottom" but the lid still doesn't fit on the King's "bottom". It still seems too slinky to me. Oh well, maybe I'll yank it out again and use a more flexible yarn.
Yes, you really need to get that bag packed Pam. Make sure you put your knitting in first! lol.


----------



## kippyfure

have fun with sheep 2.0!! Please post your next attempt. I myself, despite owning 80% of available Alan Dart patterns, have instead not only gotten sidetracked by, but literally obsessed with, the Amineko crochet cat from the book "Hello My Name Is Amineko" by Nekoyama. One of the most fanciful books I have purchased in a long time--I have many kitties unfinished (I work assembly line mentality) and the only one I did finish is a super size one I donated to our Sound Beach Civic Association Chinese Auction, which is Sunday. I hear people are already coveting it. I will be taking pictures of the event!!


----------



## chodge

oh goodness, that lucky person.


----------



## Laele

ritchsgirl said:


> Okay, legs on the back of the sheep. I tried to use a tweedy yarn, but, did not turn out so well. But, at least now he has legs. He does stand very well.


You're right, it looks like a pig. Change it's tail and call it a pig. Make another one in white with a black face to call a sheep & start farming. :lol: It's really cute no matter what.


----------



## SEA

Looking really great. I still have my book in the to do pile. there just isn't enough time in my day.

Keep up the excellent work.

SEA


----------



## SEA

Wow you have done an awesome job. I guess I am going to have to move this project up to the top of my list.

Nancy


----------



## ritchsgirl

SEA said:


> Wow you have done an awesome job. I guess I am going to have to move this project up to the top of my list.
> 
> Nancy


Nancy, come and join us there is still time. We have had one or two come in recently, and we are just cheering each other on.

There are still 254 days till Christmas.

http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/wise/fun/xmas.htm


----------



## ritchsgirl

Mary is done and working on Joseph. 

Had an email today from someone who wanted to join our knit-along and was afraid that they had missed out. I sent an email back and said come and join us! The more the merrier.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Here it is ladies for now.....I am completely worn out, but, I think I have enough to take to Pennsylvania for my daughter and granddaughter. 
I could not have done it without your inspiration, challenges and laughs, Christine and Kathy and this wonderful forum. 
I am far from done, as I have 3 more sets to make, but, at least I made it this far. Now to get my bags packed for PA. I will take knitting with me, like the donkey or sheep but, hope that my time will be spent with that new baby girl !


----------



## judithw1

awesome.


----------



## SEA

You have been busy. Congrats on this accomplishment. Great job.

SEA (Nancy)


----------



## Katsch

Absolutely beautiful Pam! Bravo to you and enjoy your stay with your daughter and her family. :thumbup:


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch said:


> Absolutely beautiful Pam! Bravo to you and enjoy your stay with your daughter and her family. :thumbup:


thanks, Kathy, could not have done it without you and Christine spurring me on! What fun.


----------



## chodge

Pam, your nativity looks fabulous. You did work extremely hard to accomplish this wonderful looking project. It has been fun with the three of us cheering each other on. Hope we can continue to help each other especially you two because of the extra sets you are doing. I finished a shepherd but need to sew him together. The thicker yarn for his dress made him come out skinny AGAIN!! It didn't snow as much as was predicted so I ventured out to get some fresh air. Oh well, I'll see what it looks like when I've put him together.
Good Luck Pam with your daughter and your new little one to be.
Kathy, glad to have you back and hope you enjoyed your weekend with your son!


----------



## granny1

Ladies,
I have really enjoyed reading about your journey. You are all so talented. Maybe someday.


----------



## chodge

Pam, the more I look at it the more I like it! The colors are vibrant and it looks quite elegant all together. Good job my friend. It was definitely worth your sore fingers and frustration at time.


----------



## chodge

Granny1, you CAN DO IT. We all have hidden talent. You just have to make up your mind to DO IT. We can cheer you along. We three originals have modified a few things but it turned out very well for Pam.


----------



## StellasKnits

These all look fabulous ladies!! I just purchased the book and can't wait to give the nativity a try. I'm a little worried about the "fussiness" of making such small items but what the heck - I'm going to try it. 

Incidentally, I purchased 2 of these books by mistake and, under the BUY/SELL forum if anyone is interested I'm offering one of them as a resell for $5.00.


----------



## ritchsgirl

missvix61 said:


> These all look fabulous ladies!! I just purchased the book and can't wait to give the nativity a try. I'm a little worried about the "fussiness" of making such small items but what the heck - I'm going to try it.
> 
> Incidentally, I purchased 2 of these books by mistake and, under the BUY/SELL forum if anyone is interested I'm offering one of them as a resell for $5.00.


 I am no seamstress, and I was worried about the sewing portion too. However, its truly not that difficult. My characters are about 10" inches with hats, so they are not that tiny. These are not mini characters. 
Try it.....I think you will be well pleased. If you look at the very first post on this page, you will see I was scared to even try it and had it not been the encouragement of this board, I would not have pushed on. 
I can't wait to give it to my daughter and see her new baby. I will try and take a pic while in PA.


----------



## Katsch

Hey Pam,
When are you leaving for PA? I bet you are excited.
I have my donkey almost finished and I knitted the sheep as well as the camel. I will try to finish the animals this week.


----------



## chodge

Pam went shopping for new clothes for PA. Said she'd be gone all day. Lucky her.


----------



## Katsch

good for her


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch said:


> Hey Pam,
> When are you leaving for PA? I bet you are excited.
> I have my donkey almost finished and I knitted the sheep as well as the camel. I will try to finish the animals this week.


I am not sure when I am leaving. She is due the 25th and really wants me there for when she gets out of the hospital more than anything they told her, she would only be there for 2 days max. So, I think I am just going to wait for her phone call and then catch the first plane that I can. 
Still working with the camel. Got his head, neck and body knit, now those skinny little legs.........or well maybe, an thinking again (which is dangerous).


----------



## chodge

You two crack me up when you say..."I'm thinking....?" and then I think, ok wait for these ideas. They always turn out good. Hope you had a good day shopping and bought something fun.


----------



## Katsch

Well ladies, donkey is complete sheep are complete, heads on the sheep are a bit crooked but I like them. I have the camel almost complete I used size 4 needles to make him larger. I am having trouble getting him to stand. He may be too top heavy or maybe I don't have the legs in the right position. I will try to finish him tonight and I may get some wooden dowels for his legs instead of straws I did triple up on the straw the same as donkey pattern. He is also leaning a bit to the left but awfully cute. I want to try and decorate him with a throw and some tassels, we shall see, that is if I don't get frustrated with him not standing. 

Hope you are both well today, you are very quiet or is that because you are both working very hard.

Lastly Angel. I may make it easy on myself and use Mary's pattern. The angel with my Nativity that I currently use is kneeling on one knee and I think the Mary pattern may work for her. Chug chug chug, puff!


----------



## chodge

Hi Kathy, seems like forever.......I just this minute finished unpacking three more boxes of my stuff (even have "stuff" at work)...trying to cram this "stuff" into less space is a joke...that's why I've been a bit slow in responding.....anyway, your camel could always be in the lying down position. After carrying that big King he could be tired you know.LOL. Popsicle sticks could be used maybe for his weary legs. Anyway, the throw blanket seems very elegant to me, with tassels and a few shiny beads perhaps?! Now what were you referring to about the Angel, you mean you may use the Mary pattern for the Angel? Did you experiement with the Angel pattern you sent me? Like? Dislike? I started putting the shepherd together last night. I just have to make his arms/hands and staff. You and Pam did such a great job on the staffs. My hubby bought me a packet of pipe cleaners so I'll try those if not I'll revert back to the bended straws. Pam must be busy packing or knitting on her second set. The more I look at Mary the more I like her. Have to sew up the green King too. Everything is knitted, but not put together. Think I'll have hubby make me some round wood pieces for the "bottoms." I'm getting there, slowly but surely. I bet your donkey looks very nice and so will your camel when he sits/stands. Chug chug, puffing along.


----------



## ritchsgirl

I have been busy trying to get things done here at home so hubby will survive while I am gone. Grocery shopping done and stocked up. Now trying to get some food cooked up ahead of time, so the man will eat. Laundry still to do, no knitting right now. Packing and getting excited. 
My aha moment on the camel was that perhaps he should be laying down as well. But, I have done nothing more with him, other than knit the body, head and neck. 
I had found a pattern online that was for an alpaca (similar except for hump) to the camel. But, instead of doing individual legs they did legs like the sheep on the Greenhowe pattern. Maybe that same formula could be used for the camel. 
The alpaca pattern does not say how tall he is but, the basic pattern for his legs is 
cast on 21 sts
row 1 - K10, P1, K10 
row 2 - P10, K1, P10
do these 2 rows twice 
then do a row of K10, P1, K10 
( just like the sheep pattern) 
Work 8 rows st st, starting with a P row
Cast off P wise. 
Then just like the sheep pattern, roll the two sides to the center and stitch. I know the one I did sure made for some sturdy legs, so perhaps this could be tried for the camel.
Okay back to packing, puff puff. Sure would rather be knitting! 
Love ladies.


----------



## Katsch

Hello Christine,
LOL, I thought the same thing about the camel, laying down. He seems to want to anyway! Popsicle sticks are a good idea. As for the angel I haven't tried anything yet, still planning. I don't think I will use the Alan Dart angel because I know it will too big. I'm thinking of making it easy on myself and use the Mary pattern for the angel, if that makes sense. Of course, adding wings a fancy gown, halo, you know angel "stuff". 
You sound like you are making great progress, Yoo Hoo! The pipe cleaners are great for the arms. I used them in all except the first king. I loved your Mary I thought she was adorable. I'm sure your king will be also.
I love Pam's shepherds staff idea. I may "borrow" her idea once again. Good Ole Pam! Love her.
I should have the animals ready for a "photo shoot" tomorrow or Thursday. Chug chug chug, puff!


----------



## Katsch

Good idea on doing the same legs for that darn camel if I can't get him to stand! Pam don't leave us :-( only kidding. I know where you need to be and that will be with your daughter.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Kathy, what if you put a pipe cleaner in the straw for the legs?? Would that help give him the better support?


----------



## chodge

Pam, thanks for the leg pattern. It would make it very sturdy if you rolled it and then stitched. Good idea! Thanks for the picture too. The red ribbon adds quality to the little animal. Very cute.
No wonder you were trying to get the project done because you had to stock up the supplies for the hubby. What a good wife you are!! You'll make it through. Almost time!!!! I agree with Kathy, your staff is looking really good. I'm up for duplicating that. Thanks. Yeah Pam, keep us in mind while you are gone. We'll miss you and your ideas.


----------



## chodge

I used bendable straws on Mary's arms, but will try the pipe cleaners for the green King. I'll play around with these ideas. I did, however, use the seed beads for the eyes. I like the look of them. I couldn't see too well to make a stitch for the eyes. So play around with the angel and let us know what you come up with. I think I will make the angel you sent me to go with my fabric set (which I still have to hunt out of the closet). I haven't forgotten. I have to find the instructions now that Pam told us, although I did just read over the instructions for the staff in Greenhowe's book. Puff Puff.


----------



## barb1957

Hi ladies, I'm just getting my stuff rounded up to start, my set. I haven't folllowed all the time but going to get the donkey pattern and also where is the camel and angel coming from so I can get that pattern as well. Thanks for all the input. Barb


----------



## chodge

Hi Barb, we just searched for a camel and angel and are experimenting with different ones. No set pattern yet, not for me anyway. Good for you that you joined us.


----------



## Katsch

Too funny that is exactly what I did last night. He stands but not the way I would like him to. The rolled legs may work better. He is adorable. Hopefully will post picture tomorrow.


----------



## Katsch

Hello Barb,
We or at least I am having too much fun for an adult with this project. Welcome to the knit along!  
Kathy
PS the camel pattern came from Alan Dart, Noahs Ark.
The angel I may try to use the same pattern as Mary and adjust adding wings, halo etc "angel stuff"


----------



## barb1957

Thanks chodge and Kathy, I'll look into getting the patterns you suggested. Going thru yarn today or torromow. Did you ladies use worsted or like a 3 ply yarn I don't have much 4 ply I gave a lot of it to a lady that was kniting hat for the soilders over seas, but I have loads of finguring wt. and 3 ply, Barb


----------



## Katsch

I use worsted weight and the figures all came in at about 10 1/2" tall with head pieces crowns for kings. If you use fingering yarn the figures will be smaller. It may be a good idea to check guage before deciding. I may try a set with lighter weight yarn myself. Good Luck!


----------



## chodge

Barb, I used a combination of yarn types, and I think Kathy and Pam did also. Obviously the thicker the yarn the larger the item comes out, however, you only need a little of everything so it does turn out OK. I like the 3 ply for baby blanket but the worsted or sport yarn for other objects. You should try a test patch to see how it comes out before you make the actual item. All three of us have knitted, ripped out and started again. So, don't give up. This is a fun project.


----------



## chodge

Hi Kathy ....I agree.....everything works out for the best, but some better than others. It's a personal choice I guess of likes and dislikes.


----------



## Katsch

Good afternoon ladies,
Well here are the animals with the baby.


----------



## judithw1

They are so cute. I love them.

Judy


----------



## chodge

Too cute. Way too cute. Adorable. You have done a great job, Kathy. Love the colors, the animals are standing right side up. What did you end up using for the legs or did you roll them? Thanks for sharing. The straw is the show stopper!!


----------



## Katsch

Thanks Judy. It was challenging but fun.


----------



## Katsch

Hey Christine,
The camel needed more support than straws and pipe cleaners. I ended up adding toothpicks because I didn't want to open his legs and resew, yuck. He has about six toothpicks in each leg in addition to the straws and pipe cleaners. I'm just thrilled he is standing and pleased by your comments. Thanks!

Working on the last item for this set, the angel. I will keep you posted. I'm using a baby yarn pink with silver threads for her skirt and bodice and will use white with silver threads for her outer garment. She is smaller than Mary and I think just might work out.


----------



## chodge

Kathy, that sounds sooooooooooooo pretty. Can't wait to see her. So that poor donkey and camel really got the implants by the sound of it. Toothpicks, pipe cleaners and straws. wow. No wonder they are standing straight.lol. I would too if I had a 2 x 4 shoved up my legs!!!! Great job Kathy. You did wonders. Proud of you.


----------



## Katsch

LOL, that sounded painful but so true. I guess we would all stand straight with that many implants. It was either the implants or giving up and giving up was not an option. ;-)


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch said:


> Good afternoon ladies,
> Well here are the animals with the baby.


Kathy, job well done!! Love the blanket and tassels on the camel too!
Did it help you that you had done the donkey first? 
I can see where you thought of doing the different colors on the legs and hoofs on the camel as well, I had had that same thought.
I still have not tackled the camel legs, I have been busy with other things trying to get ready. 
So how tall did the camel end up? Also how did you do the camel's blanket?? Does it have increases in it at all, to accomodate the hump?
I am still not totally crazy about the camel head, seems too long and narrow to me.

Job well done, well done! Nice looking display, the hay was a great addition.


----------



## Katsch

Thanks Pam. You have inspired my creativity with this set. I have aquired new yarn for the next set. I guess I am a glutten for punishment. Thanks for your support. Both you and Christine are the best, Judy too!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Katsch said:


> Thanks Pam. You have inspired my creativity with this set. I have aquired new yarn for the next set. I guess I am a glutten for punishment. Thanks for your support. Both you and Christine are the best, Judy too!


Kathy - you should take a pic of them all together and post the finished project on the picture page.


----------



## chodge

yeah, I agree. Go for it Kathy.


----------



## Katsch

Oh I will. As you know it was a lot of work but very rewarding. As a matter of fact my son took some pictures this morning with his digital camera but I didn't have the stage set so decided to wait until I have the angel finished and then will take a shot of the whole nativity. The photos I have taken have been with my cell phone but his camera takes much clearer and more vivid photos. I look forward to finishing and posting. Later, Kat


----------



## chodge

Pam and Kathy, I've just gone over all of your pictures again for the umpteenth time and your figures are so good looking. The little sheep, donkey and camel. Love the colors and ideas. you two are creative and great people to knit a long with. Puff puff, I'm chugging along.


----------



## Katsch

Ah, gee wiz thanks Christine, lol. When I was sewing one of the heads on the sheep I notice it was crooked and was too tired to start over so I left it that way and I really liked it. I did the next one the same way. I think they look cute almost as if they are turning their heads to look at the baby. So sometimes mistakes can be a good thing. Not always but sometimes. :lol:


----------



## Manuella Pop

Hi ladies!

I have been reading ALL of your postings! I have been talking with Pam back and forth few times now, and she was very gracious and helpful. I made a note with your names and some particulars about your family happenings, and feel like I know you 
How fun and beautiful adventure you all have 
Well,I'm in 

Ordered my book, and I am looking through my yarn.
The fact that few of you are making more than one set, encourages me to start one. Never made anything so small and detailed. It should be interesting.

I see some of you are working on the angel. I want to through some idea out there for the wings: How about a rectangle knitted shape, gathered right in the middle as in a bow and attached on the angel's back?

Do I introduce myself next?
....So happy to be here,

Manuella


----------



## fatganny

Hi, I think I may have said this before, but I have all of Jean Greenhowe's books. I also have one or two of her hardback books. When I seen the nativity set, I fell in love with it and want to make it for a friend. I also have Alan Dart's nativity pattern. I have alot of his patterns too. I can't wait until I can start Jean's nativity set.


----------



## chodge

Go for it FatGranny. You'll have fun doing it.


----------



## chodge

Manuella, I wondered what happened to you. I did send you an email when we were all getting ready to start and never heard anything from you. Glad you are going through your stash and have sent for the pattern book. The three of us have had fun and I'm still chugging along. Pam and Kathy have done wonders with their project. Just remember we are here to support and encourage you to start your project. You'll have fun.


----------



## chodge

I know, I will have my hubby take pictures for me. The Mary "shoot" was done by a cell phone at work.


----------



## chodge

Putting a head on crooked gives it character, Kathy. Looks more authentic than just a stiff.stuffed little animal. lol. They do look very cute.


----------



## Katsch

Manuella,
Welcome to our knit-a-long. We look forward to seeing your posts and work. Chug, chug puff!


----------



## Katsch

Hello Fatgranny,
Welcome, lets get knitting. We look forward to yur posts and pictures. Chug chug puff.


----------



## Katsch

Pam, I haven't measured the camel but he does stand a bit taller than the figures kings etc. I used size 4 needles instead of three and added the color for nose and hooves just like the donkey. I also knitted four ears for the camel two in the sand color and two in brown. I sewed the two pieces together with the brown on the bottom. It is hard to see in the picture but it added a bit more color. Both the donkey and the camel were fairly easy to knit but as you know my challenge lies in the sewing. I do think though the next camel will have less stuffing as the first seems to be top heavy also the blanket was just two knitted pieces the yellow sewn over the blue no inc no dec. I added the orange trim by crocheting a chain like you did on some of your pieces. Fairly simple, maybe for the next camels blanket I will change color instead of one blanket on top of the other, less bulk/weight for his poor legs. Still having fun!


----------



## ritchsgirl

So proud of all of you ladies, as you chug chug along! We have learned so much from each and had fun too. Glad to see that there are others willing to join in. I have to admit, I know they will have fun with the finished item. 
Kathy, I will have to try some of the color variations that you did on the camel as well. I knit mine on the size 2 needles, just to see how tall he would come out. I am just dreading doing his legs, I think, as I have not picked up any knitting the past 2 evenings. 
I have some things put together to take to my daughters for knitting, but, have decided not to take the donkey, camel and sheep. That way they will be a suprise for her later this year. So you ladies, will all be way ahead of me and I will have to puff-puff a lot when I get back to get caught up. Hope I get the chance to keep checking in on you all. 
Good luck.


----------



## Katsch

Good luck to you and your daughter, have fun loving that new little one. I know you will catch up. You are a speedy knitter. As an afterthought the next camel I may add some wood to the legs right from the start. Skip the straws and pipe cleaners and go for the heavy duty implants ,as Christine calls them. I noticed some nice wooden dowels in AC Moore that may do the trick. If I don't speak with you again have a safe flight. We will miss you


----------



## chodge

Yes Pam, we will miss you. Won't quite be the same. One for All, All for One, sorta thing. I'm glad you aren't taking everything with you, (selfish on my part), that way, hopefully I can get a little more done. hee hee. Although you did keep me on my toes, both you and Kathy. Stay safe and travel too.


----------



## chodge

So Kathy, what made you go to #4 knitting needles? I use the English size #2. Did you want the camel to come out larger? He still looks good though. Hope we don't confuse all these newbies coming into the circle.


----------



## Katsch

chodge said:


> So Kathy, what made you go to #4 knitting needles? I use the English size #2. Did you want the camel to come out larger? He still looks good though. Hope we don't confuse all these newbies coming into the circle.


Christine, exactly I wanted the camel to be bigger. I measured him last night and he stands less than I thought. He measures at 8 1/2" where my figures except Mary are between 9 1/2" and 10 1/2". Overall I am pleased with the sizes.


----------



## ritchsgirl

I look forward to seeing them all together!


----------



## Manuella Pop

Christine, I lucked way back in my emails, and for the life of me I could not find the email from you with the starting of the project. Couldn't started same time anyways: I had an ITA (mini stroke) 3-4 weeks ago. Oh dear, that was quite a scare for my family! since I am not 50 yet. Oh well, I need not to stress or worry so much about things (easier said than done, lol :roll: )
I am happy today! Both of my brave soldiers got my Easter packages today! sigh...miss them dearly 

Well happy Easter to you and your family! Same for Pam and Kathy! Do we have Judy too ?


----------



## Katsch

Manuella,
We are glad you are doing well after your scare. God bless you and your brave soldiers! I'm happy they recieved their packages, (packed I'm sure with lots of love) for Easter.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Okay Ladies, I have decided I hate camel legs!!!! Have been wrestling with several different ways of doing them, and grrrr, pffft pffft, I just "dislike" them. 
" Do not like" the legs at all that come with the Alan Dart camel. I am right now trying a rolled version similar to the sheep (from the llama pattern) but a bit longer.
I am also trying something to have him in a laying position. Will let you know how I fare...............chug, chug.

Still waiting for daughters call. She has appt on Wed and said they will decide then whether or not they will be inducing her or waiting a little longer. She is full term.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Frustrated with the camel but, got it done. Used the legs but, stitched them around the bottom so that he would sit appropriately. Not real happy with him, but, this was just a time filler, still waiting for the call from daughter. Will have to try this again at some point.


----------



## SEA

It looks very cute in the picture. I like it in that position. It had a long weary trip too. LOL

Did you try popsicle sticks?

SEA


----------



## Katsch

Pam,
I understand completely! The camel was very difficult with those legs. I love your camel in the sitting position. Well done. :thumbup:
PS I also like the mane. Good idea.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Yes, that is one tired camel (he wore me out)  I did him on the size 2 needles. There was no way to turn his legs inside out, so no, I never tried to get anything inside the legs at all. 
Kathy, be glad you did him on larger needles. Those legs were the pits. ( Not the knitting, the trying to stitch them)

This camel could still use a few tassels and a little more embroidery on him to fancy him up. My husband kept goin no, I don't like that, so I left it alone......but, it still needs it. Or maybe an extra bedroll or pack or two. :wink: 

I was just determined to have him in a sitting position, but, I am sure he would have been better if I had used the larger needles as well. Like I told my hubby, this was just a filler project. Also, in putting him together, I put him wrong side (purl side out) I just liked his texture better than just stockinette st. 

Legs from the alpaca/llama pattern would have worked great.
Similar to the legs of the sheep in the Greenhowe pattern book. 
I worked it like this 
cast on 21 sts. 
then worked a pattern of these 2 rows
k10, p1, k10 
p10, k1, p10
for a total of 20 rows, to give him the length needed. 
I did the first two rows in a dark color for the hoof and then changed to the body color. :-o


----------



## Katsch

Hello Pam,
Just for future information when I did the camel legs I sewed them from the front so there was no turning and I'm not a sewer but they came out fine. The seam is practically invisible. I also added two extra rows onto his hoof to give a bit extra length to accommodate the fact that I made the body larger than pattern. I think the size is okay next to the kings. I have left the nativity set up while I finish the last piece, the angel and the camel has manged to stay standing.
The angel is almost finished. If all goes well she should be done tonight. I used a baby/fingering weight yarn and knitted the basic figure but gave her an empire waist with a crocheted tie. I knitted the gown the same as others but added a crocheted edging and sewed the arms under the gown same as green king. I did have to change size on the gown casting on ten stitches and increasing by knitting 4 stitches and m1 instead of knitting 6 stitches and m1 etc. hope that makes sense. I will be attempting the wings next and plan on using the pattern for Alan Dart snowflake angel but using the same fingering weight yarn and size 2 needles. I also have grey/silver 75% wool 25%stainless steel thread that I will carry along with the yarn in hopes of stiffening the wings a bit. I will post picture when she is finished, so far she is sewn with gown in place. Chug chug puff!


----------



## Katsch

Hello Ladies,
Angel is complete.


----------



## SEA

Lovely job. Very stylish angel.

Will you make another set?

SEA


----------



## ritchsgirl

Lovely job, Kathy! She's very sweet! Love the halo and her star too!
You will have to let us know what you ended up doing for her wings. Also, what you did with her hair. I wish I could zoom in some how on her to see her details! 
Can't wait to see them all together!
Chug, chug, puff, puff, SUCCESS!
Bravo !


----------



## Katsch

Thank you Sea, yes I have already started the first king for the next set. I guess you can say I'm hooked or needled, LOL


----------



## Katsch

ritchsgirl said:


> Lovely job, Kathy! She's very sweet! Love the halo and her star too!
> You will have to let us know what you ended up doing for her wings. Also, what you did with her hair. I wish I could zoom in some how on her to see her details!
> Can't wait to see them all together!
> Chug, chug, puff, puff, SUCCESS!
> Bravo !


Hello Pam, 
Thank you. I couldn't of been successful without you, Christine and all the kind words from others on this forum. The angel wings are knitted from Alan Dart the older nativity pattern. The hair was very simply done. I divided the yarn from 4 ply to 2 ply, so it gives it a bit of a curly look. I tied 4 bundles of 5 strands and laid them at the crown and sewed each bundle to her head. The punkish look at top of her head is the yarn where it is tied off. I then wrapped three 2 ply strands across her forehead and brought the strands around the back of her head. Also, when I knitted the pattern for hair I did 4 rows with the blonde to give her more of a bang look. Overall I was very pleased with her. She stands about 8 1/2 " tall. Thanks Pam for all your inspiration and thanks Christine for spurring me on. Chug Chug complete, Yeah. The whole nativity pictures to follow this post.


----------



## Manuella Pop

Beautiful! Each of them are so nicely done. Kathy, are you going to start another set?
I am still waiting for my book! Maybe today....
I am excited to know that Pam is making more than one set.
I always wanted to ask Pam, what yarn did you use for the straw? I like so much how it really gives the effect of straw.
Pam? No baby yet? My sister in law here in Orangevale, was due yesterday. She will have a little boy! Can't wait


----------



## Katsch

Manuella Pop said:


> Beautiful! Each of them are so nicely done. Kathy, are you going to start another set?
> I am still waiting for my book! Maybe today....
> I am excited to know that Pam is making more than one set.
> I always wanted to ask Pam, what yarn did you use for the straw? I like so much how it really gives the effect of straw.
> Pam? No baby yet? My sister in law here in Orangevale, was due yesterday. She will have a little boy! Can't wait


Hello,
Thank you. It has been a challenge and so much fun at the same time. Yes, I will be making another set as a matter of fact I started the first king for next set last night. Good Luck with yours and we look forward to your pictures. ;-)


----------



## ritchsgirl

Manuella Pop said:


> Beautiful! Each of them are so nicely done. Kathy, are you going to start another set?
> I am still waiting for my book! Maybe today....
> I am excited to know that Pam is making more than one set.
> I always wanted to ask Pam, what yarn did you use for the straw? I like so much how it really gives the effect of straw.
> Pam? No baby yet? My sister in law here in Orangevale, was due yesterday. She will have a little boy! Can't wait


Yes, I am making a minimum of 3 sets for my 3 daughters and if I am not too tired out, one for myself.
No baby girl yet.........Dr says if not had - will induce on 6 May, so more hurry up and wait. I guess I best get to knitting again to calm my frustration and anxiousness.
The yarn I used for the straw is a Red Heart Fiesta medium worsted - color Cornmeal. I got it at Michael's or JoAnn's fabrics.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Kathy, I am so doggone proud of the job you have done! I love it.


----------



## ritchsgirl

here's to our champ, Kathy on completing her Nativity!


----------



## Katsch

ritchsgirl said:


> here's to our champ, Kathy on completing her Nativity!


Pam that is too funny but I need to share it with you!


----------



## Manuella Pop

You guys are too cute! I m so happy to be here :lol:


----------



## ritchsgirl

We are happy to have you with us, Manuella.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Phone call @ 11pm, daughter in labor. @4am PST, dilated to 8, phone call @ 5:45am PST - Abigail Alicia - 8 lbs, 1 oz. 
Mom and daughter doing great, Grammy on cloud 9. Flying out tomorrow am, could not get a flight today that would get me in before midnight so that I could get a rental car to drive 2 hrs north. So, out tomorrow at 6:30 am. 
So on my way ladies, to present daughter and granddaughter with their Nativity!


----------



## Katsch

ritchsgirl said:


> Phone call @ 11pm, daughter in labor. @4am PST, dilated to 8, phone call @ 5:45am PST - Abigail Alicia - 8 lbs, 1 oz.
> Mom and daughter doing great, Grammy on cloud 9. Flying out tomorrow am, could not get a flight today that would get me in before midnight so that I could get a rental car to drive 2 hrs north. So, out tomorrow at 6:30 am.
> So on my way ladies, to present daughter and granddaughter with their Nativity!


Congratulations Pam and of course to your daughter as well. Have a wonderful and fun time with them.
Hugs,
Kathy
PS Abigail Alicia, beautiful name!


----------



## Manuella Pop

Cool! Congratulations!

Have a safe flight! Keep in touch with us


----------



## ritchsgirl

I will do my best, but, for now, think I will just go grab a nap.....its been a long night. 
Yes, I love the name too. Will try to get computer access while there.


----------



## samazon

Congradulatins :-D


----------



## dalli

Wonderful news, enjoy enjoy enjoy being a Grammy one of the best things that happen to you in life, all the kisses and cuddles etc. Happy hugs Dalli


----------



## SEA

Congramulations!!!!!


----------



## fibrefay

Both cute camel pictures. A lot of effort has gone into the little camel. Not sure I will do this project yet, but full marks for your achievement. Great job!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Waiting for the Nativity to arrive as my husband insisted on shipping it rather than putting it in my luggage, but, for now here is the brand new baby girl I made it for along with her mom and dad. Abagail Alicia was born 28 April, 8:04 am - 8 lbs, 1 oz. We are amazed at how much she looks like her mommy but, also at how much hair she has.


----------



## Manuella Pop

Wow! She is adorable! Congratulations! You must be so happy 
I got my book yesterday. I have a craft show on Monday in Sun City, and I will start my nativity crib next week. :lol: 

Hugs,


----------



## samazon

She's beautiful and so is your family


----------



## Katsch

Oh Pam,
How cute is she? The new mom looks wondeful! Well I see you are safe and happy. Enjoy every minute. 
Hugs,
Kathy


----------



## ritchsgirl

to be honest.........and I admit to being just a little prejudice - yep shes a whole lot of cute!! We are sleep deprived but doing well. 
I am waiting for nativity package to arrive. But,thank goodness the camel that I brought with me, at least my daughter was sure it was a camel. Now waiting for the rest to arrive. Missing working on things, brought along a baby blanket to work on - chickened out on the dpn's for the other camel pattern. Too much to keep me entertained here! Miss ya all.


----------



## Katsch

Judy how are you? Hope all is well. Best wishes Kathy.


----------



## barb1957

congrat on that precious little bundle. She sure is cute and I also love the name, I think it fits her well. barb


----------



## fatganny

Hi, I am looking at making the Christmas Crib from Jean Greenhowe or Alan Darts nativity patterns. I have the people patterns. I ould love to give this to a very dear friend. I if you find the pattern, would you please share,. I will do the same. Thanks, Mary


----------



## ritchsgirl

Where's all the chatter ladies?? Whose working on Nativity's? I am still in PA and looks like I will fly home on Saturday, if all goes well.


----------



## fatganny

Hi, I plan to make the Jean Greenhowe's nativity for 
Christmas for a friend. I have the instrictions for Alan Dart's nativity also but like Jean's better. Hope you take pictures as you finish the nativity.

I too have been wondering where everyone is. Don't see much chatting.


----------



## barb1957

got to get outside work done andthen I be able to hide outside in the shade and knit till dark. Still have to send and get the Noahs Ark and the other book from Jean for the donkey. Everyone have a good week.


----------



## Katsch

ritchsgirl said:


> Where's all the chatter ladies?? Whose working on Nativity's? I am still in PA and looks like I will fly home on Saturday, if all goes well.


Hello Pam,
Good to hear from you and you are right it has been quiet. I have been working on the second set, so far I have three kings complete except for the gifts, one shepherd and the donkey is knittted but not sewn. Still chugging along, puff!
PS glad you will be heading home I'm sure hubby misses you almost as much as we do, LOL


----------



## Katsch

fatganny said:


> Hi, I plan to make the Jean Greenhowe's nativity for
> Christmas for a friend. I have the instrictions for Alan Dart's nativity also but like Jean's better. Hope you take pictures as you finish the nativity.
> 
> I too have been wondering where everyone is. Don't see much chatting.


Good, we need new blood for this project. We look forward to seeing your pictures posted as well. If you look back we have posted some pictures of the first nativity we did. Thanks for joining us.
Kathy, Katsch


----------



## Katsch

barb1957 said:


> got to get outside work done andthen I be able to hide outside in the shade and knit till dark. Still have to send and get the Noahs Ark and the other book from Jean for the donkey. Everyone have a good week.


We look forward to seeing your finished pictures as well. Happy Knitting and thanks for joining us.
Kathy, Katsch


----------



## ritchsgirl

Finally home after 2 weeks with the new granddaughter and new parents. Glad to be home will take a few more days to regroup and unpack and then will think about starting up once again. Hope everyone is well and knitting away. Can't wait to see everyone's progress.
Here is a pic of my daughter first day home from the hospital after opening the Nativity.....she is thrilled to have this for her daughter for years to come.


----------



## barb1957

Glad to have you back.


----------



## Katsch

Nice to have you back with us Pam. 
The Nativity looks great.


----------



## Katsch

Hello Manuella Pop,
How are things going with your nativity? Have you had an opportunity to start?
Kathy


----------



## Katsch

Hello barb,
How are things going with your nativity? 
Kathy


----------



## khayslip

I want to join the "party". I must order the book first. Can't wait.

Update -- I just ordered it. Count me in!!


----------



## ritchsgirl

Welcome aboard, the more the merrier is what we have been saying all along. I still need a few more days before I jump back in and start my second set or do the additional figures, camel, sheep etc to go with figures for the first set. Can't wait to get started once again.


----------



## Katsch

khayslip said:


> I want to join the "party". I must order the book first. Can't wait.
> 
> Update -- I just ordered it. Count me in!!


Please join in! So gald you ordered your patterns. Happy Knitting, as we say chug chug puff!


----------



## chodge

Hi Pam and Kathy:
Glad to have you back Pam. Kathy, I've just read all the pages and have now found the beautiful picture of baby Abigail. She is adorable. So alert and showing off her locks. Lovely family picture. I didn't get to it before because "someone" won't mention the name that we are close to, gave me the wrong [email protected]#$% LOL. That's OK Kathy, oooops, I forgive you. ha ha.
It has been quiet because I haven't been on this site.
I have finished Mary, baby Jesus, one shepherd, Green King #1, Yellow King and starting on the 3rd King. You both have inspired me and both your sets look wonderful, colorful and so professional.
Enjoy your weekend Kathy with your graduating son.
Pam, don't take too long to get back in the groove of finishing your nativity. 
Good to be back together again. One for all and all for One.

We look forward to Manuella, and Judy and all others who joined our knit a long to start showing off their "stuff."

Everyone enjoy your day!!!


----------



## Katsch

Hello ladies,
Is it all quiet because you are all knitting away on your nativity? I miss the chatter. Where is eveyone? Chug chug knit.
Kathy


----------



## chodge

Hi Kathy, I've finished my second shepherd but not too pleased with him. Liked the first one better. Don't know what happened, I'll blame it on the yarn. lol!!! It's passable! I'm portraying them on the piano until I get the whole set ready for their "photo shoot." (following in your footsteps.) I have invested in a magazine from the UK called Simply Knitting. Oh my goodness, it is fabulous. It cost me $10.99 from, Barnes and Noble, but it was well worth it and it came with a free pair of bamboo knitting needles for knitting toys, which is the right size. However, not the correct size for our Nativity. That's OK. In fact, if I were to subscribe to the magazine they would send me the needles, all the yarn and pattern to knit a Chess set including the black and white chess board, edged in red. If my dad were alive I'd go for it. He was a champion chess player. Anyway, it is a fabulous magazine.

Guess what? Temps are in the 70's today!!! Woo hoo. Rains showers again tomorrow. Weired., weired weather patterns. Oh well, we'll take what we have. It could be worse with those tornadoes in Joplin, MO and Oklahoma. How sad is that for all those people. Oh my gosh. I'm counting my blessings for the rain and for you two knitting buddies. Good to hear from you.


----------



## chodge

Hi Kathy, sorry, I forgot to ask you how your son's graduation went. I bet you were so proud and had lots of fun.


----------



## Katsch

Hello Christine,
I'm happy to hear of your progress. It sounds like you have been busy. I'm also very happy the weather has been good for you, gardening here she comes! I know what you mean about some of the figures not looking quite the way we expected. I do believe the yarn can change the look of the figure but I find it is usually due to my sewing ability. Oh well, I have had fun with the nativity and am currently knitting the 2nd angel. I have the camel the baby and manger left to knit on the 2nd set and finish sewing numerous pieces. I took my knitting to DC and managed to find time to sneak in a few rows here and there plus the drive down and back. My husband always drives. He would go stir crazy in the passenger seat. I will tell you it is not easy for me either. Graduation was fantastic and yes we are very proud parents.

I haven't heard much from any of the other ladies on their nativities. I assume they are all happily knitting. Good to chat with you Christine and I look forward to your "photo shoot."

Chug chug puff, knit!


----------



## chodge

Kathy, chug, chug, puff, puff, right back at you!! Take care.


----------



## Manuella Pop

Katsch said:


> Hello Manuella Pop,
> How are things going with your nativity? Have you had an opportunity to start?
> Kathy


Kathy,

No, I didn't started yet. Great many things happened since we last talked. On April 14th, I had a mini stroke, that gave my husband and daughter quite a scare! I am well now, but just having lots of tests done. Friday I had a 24 hour EKG monitor done, and I've been just taking it slow. I need to relax and not worry about things that I can't control. I've been having more migraines lately, and the doc prescribed too strong of med, made me sleepy and I stopped taking them. I just put up with pain. 
I have been doing lots of reading, and I have been having my knitting around this whole time, working on baby booties and hats, stuff that I have memorized. Just couldn't focus to start something new, that requires concentrating.
I am grateful to God that my boys finished the school year strong.
Next year my oldest son will graduate from Naval Academy, and a year after that my second son at West Point. So proud of them  Well, don't give up on me, I will start soon. I see we have a new member? Happy about that. 
Happy Memorial Day everyone! God bless America and our soldiers!


----------



## Katsch

Manuella Pop,
I will pray for your speedy full recovery. Congratulations on your son's having a strong year. West Point & Navel Academy, wow. I live in Dutchess County just across the river from West Point. You must be very proud of your children. Good luck and happy knitting. The nativity will be there when you are ready.
Hugs,
Kathy


----------



## didough

I too made these many years ago so thought you might like to see some pictures


----------



## Katsch

didough
Thanks for sharing your photos. Love the nativity. I am currently finishing my second set. It is so nice to be able to see your completed set.


----------



## Betty White

fatganny said:


> Hi, I plan to make the Jean Greenhowe's nativity for
> Christmas for a friend. I have the instrictions for Alan Dart's nativity also but like Jean's better. Hope you take pictures as you finish the nativity.
> 
> I too have been wondering where everyone is. Don't see much chatting.


I just bought Jean Greenhowe's book and plan to start my nativity as soon as I finish with the Sweater KnitaLong. Will be joining you soon. I know I will need all your tips as I have never knitted little figures like this.
Betty


----------



## chodge

Didough:

Thanks for showing us your completed nativity. Great job! It's fun seeing other peoples accomplishments. I just finished the third king this weekend and have Joseph, camel, donkey and angel left. 
Notice you are from Wiltshire. I have an aunt from there but lives in Warwickshire now.
Happy knitting.


----------



## chodge

Betty White:
Glad you purchased your kntting book of Jean Greenhowe's. You will thoroughly enjoy her pattern. It is fun to knit and even better when it is accomplished and on display. Her colors are bright and cheerful. If you look back on this Forum, you will see our tips and advice from Kathy, Pam and myself. We did the knit-a-long thing and had a great time along the way. If you have any questions, we will be happy to assist you and any others who wish to join in.
Enjoy your day and happy knitting.


----------



## Katsch

Pam where are you?


----------



## chodge

Yes Pam, where are you? Trust things are well with you.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Sorry, ladies, have been down with bronchitis the past 2 weeks. Sleeping like a log and coughing the rest of the time. Feeling a little better but, so behind on everything and haven't even looked at my knitting other than to kick it out of my way. Hope to get back to it soon. Thanks for being concerned.


----------



## Katsch

ritchsgirl said:


> Sorry, ladies, have been down with bronchitis the past 2 weeks. Sleeping like a log and coughing the rest of the time. Feeling a little better but, so behind on everything and haven't even looked at my knitting other than to kick it out of my way. Hope to get back to it soon. Thanks for being concerned.


I was worried, you poor thing. Get plenty of rest. The knitting will be there when you are better.


----------



## chodge

Gosh Pam, sorry to hear about your sickness. Glad to hear you are on the mend, a bit. I'm sure knitting is not on your mind and i don't blame you. Getting better is far more important. Take care of yourself partner! I was wondering what happened to you as we hadn't heard from you since you arrived back from your daughters, except to tell us you had arrived back.

PLEASE take care of yourself. Walking pneumonia is going around here at the office and I certainly don't want that and neither do you. SO PLEASE PAMPER YOURSELF!

HUGS from a distance. LOL!!!!


----------



## Manuella Pop

I am here too! So glad to be back! 
The time I "was recovering" from my TIA, I've been looking up Waldorf dolls and how they are made. Wow! Interesting! 
Any of you have them or know about them? I, so....want one! I still love dolls  (I might just order a kit to try my hand on it. The one lady from UK that makes them, she is booked with orders for this whole year!) :lol: 
I am doing my nativity set first  

And Ya!!!! Where is Pam?!


----------



## Manuella Pop

ritchsgirl said:


> Sorry, ladies, have been down with bronchitis the past 2 weeks. Sleeping like a log and coughing the rest of the time. Feeling a little better but, so behind on everything and haven't even looked at my knitting other than to kick it out of my way. Hope to get back to it soon. Thanks for being concerned.


Pam,

You poor, poor dear...Get better soon! I'll pray for you! 
Well....if you "had" to get sick, it's good that it came on after your trip! Good timing


----------



## ritchsgirl

Am feeling a lot better, ladies, thank you for your cares and prayers. Not doing any knitting yet...still having coughing jags. Was on the Greenhowe site today and saw multiple pics of items knit by others. there is one pic that shows how someone made their stable, and there is one pic that has 5 sets! or maybe its 6 ! WOW!
http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/gallery.html

Unfortunately I could not get the exact page url, you will have to scroll through.

Hope everyone else is knitting up a storm.... chug chug puff puff (cough, cough) - Love


----------



## Katsch

Pam,
Good to hear from you. I know it isn't funny but your chug, chug puff puff [cough cough] made me laugh. Glad you are feeling better. I am knitting up a strom almost finshed with the second set just lots of sewing left to do. I am participating in a Women's Health Event as a vendor tomorrow and plan on displaying the first set on my table. Chug chug puff!
Katsch, Kathy
PS Christine, How are you my dear?


----------



## Patriciabr

I just ordered the book from Frugal haus. I can't wait to make the nativity scene. It is so beautiful!


----------



## Patriciabr

Sorry, I put the above reply on the wrong site. Sorry!


----------



## Patriciabr

Sorry, I put the above reply on the wrong site. Sorry!


----------



## Patriciabr

Sorry, I put the above reply on the wrong site. Sorry!


----------



## Patriciabr

I just ordered this book from Frugal haus. I can't wait to make the Nativity. It is so beautiful!


----------



## jollypolly

ritchsgirl said:


> Lovely job, Kathy! She's very sweet! Love the halo and her star too!
> You will have to let us know what you ended up doing for her wings. Also, what you did with her hair. I wish I could zoom in some how on her to see her details!
> Can't wait to see them all together!
> Chug, chug, puff, puff, SUCCESS!
> Bravo !


You can zoom in for details on the iPad. I did and it is lovely.


----------



## chodge

Everything Kathy does is lovely. She is a very creative lady.


----------



## jollypolly

Really nice, Fun project. I'm enjoying your adventure.. Wish I had an easy pattern for a cat, knitted ot crocheted. Tried the Japanese cat site but could not find an easy one.


----------



## chodge

Jollypolly:
I'm sure if you went and googled for a cat pattern you would easily find one. There are so many knitting sites out there and the patterns are usually free. If not, you would have to only pay a couple of dollars or so for a PDF download. You'll have fun searching too. Enjoy.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Not sure if you mean just a knitted cat or a toy cat or something more realistic. Alan Dart has some amazing cats very lifelike, just go to his website and once you pay for them they are emailed pretty quick.

or

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/13987.aspx

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kff-pocketPetKitten.html

http://ariadneknits.com/patterns/free/charity.pdf

this one is particularly cute 
http://acornbudsyarns.blogspot.com/2010/01/brownie-cat-knitted-cat-pattern.html


----------



## jollypolly

Really lovely set!


----------



## jollypolly

Really lovely set!


----------



## jollypolly

chodge said:


> Jollypolly:
> I'm sure if you went and googled for a cat pattern you would easily find one. There are so many knitting sites out there and the patterns are usually free. If not, you would have to only pay a couple of dollars or so for a PDF download. You'll have fun searching too. Enjoy.


I thought of doing that but then i would have another project with no time to do it. So i will wait and not over do it now. Thanks for the help. It is nice to know there are easy patterns out there.


----------



## Katsch

Hello Ladies,
Sorry I haven't responded but I have been away for the week and very busy. Back home now but work is keeping me extremely busy today. Miss chatting with you all. Happy Knitting!


----------



## chodge

Hi Kathy, glad you are busy, work wise. Happy you are back with us and hope you had a fun time where ever it was. I started the donkey, hmmm, very interesting. Think my little Bennett could ride it. ha ha I'll check it out again.
It was so beautiful this weekend, I actually got into the back garden and had my son help me pull weeds and till the new fertilizer and dirt in. Plant a HUGE tomato plant from Costco. It actually had blossoms on it. Lots of people are doing the plant thing and not the seeds.
Talk to you later.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Ladies, have missed you all but, have had some family issues come up that I have had to deal with. Hope to be back on the knitting scene again soon. Still would like to see how folks are progressing, and see any new pics.


----------



## chodge

I sewed up the donkey last night and his ears and face are on. Will try to do the legs tonight and tail then the bucking bronco will be finished! Now to find the camel pattern to knit and then i'll do the angel and woo hoo it should be done!!! Will give it a photo shoot, as Kathy says, when all is done.


----------



## Katsch

chodge said:


> I sewed up the donkey last night and his ears and face are on. Will try to do the legs tonight and tail then the bucking bronco will be finished! Now to find the camel pattern to knit and then i'll do the angel and woo hoo it should be done!!! Will give it a photo shoot, as Kathy says, when all is done.


Hello Christine,
How are things going? Looking forward to seeing pictures of your work so far. I haven't done much with the second nativity lately. I really need to finiah. I just have sewing to do and that is why I haven't finished. Maybe after confessing I will start to sew. Anyway I wanted to see how you were. Chug chug puff! ;-)


----------



## Katsch

ritchsgirl said:


> Ladies, have missed you all but, have had some family issues come up that I have had to deal with. Hope to be back on the knitting scene again soon. Still would like to see how folks are progressing, and see any new pics.


Pam,
I hope all is well. I have been quite lazy with the second nativity set. Sewing is all I have left and we both know how much I look forward to that. Have you been knitting on your second set lately? Chug chug puff!


----------



## chodge

Good Morning Kathy, so nice to hear from you. I have the back two legs sewn on and if I left him how he looks I could have him sitting on his behind and he would look like Hee Haw.LOL. I've been so tired lately and have to get back into the spirit of knitting and finishing off his front two legs and tail I'm glad we started this together when we were all so excited and kept each other going with tid bits and tips and lots of laughter! If it's something you don't really "love" to do, then it doesn't present too much of an incentive, except you have to think of the finished product. YOU CAN DO IT, KATHY!! You did such a great job on your first set. Don't give up. Keep puffing, chugging along. Hope things are well for you and your family and your business. HUGS!!


----------



## chodge

HUGS TO YOU PAM!!! Keep smiling!


----------



## laminitagirl

You ladies are truly an inspiration! I've so enjoyed reading your progression through the set. Now it's my turn. Hope I can do it justice. I'll post a picture when I'm done. Thanks for your encouragement to each other.


----------



## chodge

Hi Kathy!!!
Nice to hear you are back safe and sound. It's suddenly summer here, in the high 90's and low 101's, however, now it's too hot to move. Can you believe it. Planted some veggies, hoping the hubby can sew beans, beets and carrotts today before it is too late. Anyway, enough of that. I have finished the donkey. Turned out to be not too bad. It looks normal, I think. I have now started the camel. Wow, I'm trying the DPN's that I have never used before. Bit of a challenge to begin with but my friend showed me, so I'm off and running on the camel so to speak!! LOL. Think I will "show off" the whole set next week. Maynot have the angel done, but just to get this finised and completed will be a goal of mine and move on to other projects. Keep up the good work on your second one, Kathy. You can do it!! Chug, chug, Puff & SMILE!!


----------



## laminitagirl

Could I ask, what books are the camel and angel in? I know the donkey is in the Christmas Treasures and I hope to order it soon. Thanks.


----------



## brenda1946

Hi My name is Brenda and i live in England. Of the 2 patterns i would use the Jean Greenhowe Christmas Nativity patterns. I have knitted at least 20/30 with her pattern for my local school. I find that the pattern is very easy to understand. In fact the children can read and understand what she says. The make up part is much easier to do. She also did another christmas booklet with a donkey in. She is about to put out a new booklet called Doughnut Delights (11th July) in England, Hope this helps


----------



## laminitagirl

Do you know what her new booklet will have in it? I have the book with the nativity set that includes the sheep. And I'm going to order the Christmas Treasures soon. But, some ladies on this forum have talked about a camel and an angel and I am definitely interested in those. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## chodge

well the pattern is from Zahara - see pogknits.blogspot.com. That's all I can tell you. sorry. you can google for camel and angel patterns. That's where I found most of my extra stuff. The books you order from Jean Greenhowe of course will supply everything/instructions. Good Luck.


----------



## chodge

good news Brenda. I will be sure to look for her Doughnut Delights new knitting pattern book. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## laminitagirl

Thanks for the info.


----------



## brenda1946

Every January i have to knit a nativity set for my grandson so that when he moves up to a new class he leaves it with the teacher.This year so far i have made 4 for christmas, and i place them in a box as a gift to finish it off. I have all of her books plus she puts patterns on her website which you can download for free. You should take a look you might like some of them.


----------



## brenda1946

The new Jean Greenhowe book is to be called Doughnuts Delight and if you take a look on her website there are some pictures. The booklet is to be published roundabout l11th July in England. I have ordered it at my local wool shop but have yet to receive a reply that she has got it.


----------



## chodge

You are a very devoted grandma. Congrats on knitting 4 already! I too have all of her knitting books and ALWAYS look to see if she has new ones out. I'll have to go on her website and see if she is advertising it yet. Thanks for telling me about her website and free patterns. It is appreciated. TTFN. Enjoy your day!


----------



## chodge

ooops, forgot to mention my best girlfriend is from Manchester and lives close by. She and I have been friends since the middle .60's and met in California. She is going home to visit her sister in August. Can't remember where in Manchester though. I'll have to let you know. Cheers.


----------



## brenda1946

After the row K8 K2 tog K16 (etc) K2tog K8. You always start the 9 rows with a Purl. I have knitted 20 at least so feel a bit of an expert with them. If you have any problems and you think i might be able to help with (although i live in England) my email address is [email protected]


----------



## chodge

you know I wondered about that problem. The first time I came across that I don't know how many times I read and re-read and then figured, well, i'll do a purl and see what happens. I sort of worked it out in my mind and read ahead and configured everything, but it was a little confusing. Thanks for mentioning, Brenda, now I know I'm still dealing with a full deck. LOL!!! Thanks for the email too. I have (we) found that the type of yarn does make a difference in the size you end up with. The thinner the yarn the smaller the piece comes out. I felt sometimes the figures came out as big as the Jolly Green Giant. Oh well, the three of us that stuck with it are happy with the results, so I guess that is all that matters. Pam and Kathy have done a marvelous job on their Nativites and are both on their second set! We still keep in touch and we have definitely cheered and encouraged each other to press forward in our endeavor. It's good to know we have an experienced expert on line with us now. Thanks Brenda.


----------



## brenda1946

Hi Brenda here. I live in Stretford, Manchester.One of the main features near to me is called The Trafford Centre or better still not far from Manchester United Football Ground. Hope it helps.
Good luck with the knitting,


----------



## ritchsgirl

The camel pattern is from Alan Dart's Ark set. The Angel is just a smaller version of the other characters with wings adapted.


----------



## chodge

OK, thanks. I will pass on the info to my girlfriend.


----------



## lorimorris

ritchsgirl said:


> chodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have used many of Jean Greenhowe's patterns and thoroughly enjoy them and LOVE how they turn out. They are easy enough to understand. Good Luck. You can do it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> **** Thanks, I am going to give it a try. I got the Christmas pattern ordered and on its way. If I run into trouble, I know who and where to ask for help.
Click to expand...

I just ordered mine also! We should do ours together!


----------



## ritchsgirl

There are lots of hints and tricks that we learned along the way on these pages. I think the two best were not using cardboard for the base of the figures and then adding pipe cleaners to the arms so that you can pose them. I know its a lot of reading, but, there might be something that helps you. 
I have been out of the loop since coming back from PA with illness and family issues and have not worked on my 3 (to go) Nativity's. I am going to WA to see all my children and grandchildren from 8th through the 18th. I will have to get on the sticks once I get back from seeing them all. Christmas won't be that far beyond, so have lots of work to do.


----------



## Janet.Sar

ritchsgirl said:


> I am looking at making the Christmas Crib from either Jean Greenhowe (my fav) or Alan Dart patterns.
> Has anyone very made these? I am concerned that I am biting off more than I can chew as a knitter and just wondered if anyone had ever made them and if there was any particular difficulties with the patterns? Any advice would be appreciated.


This really isn't very helpful - but I have seen these posted by a member just recently - and if I can find them again I'll let you know.


----------



## Janet.Sar

Janet.Sar said:


> ritchsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at making the Christmas Crib from either Jean Greenhowe (my fav) or Alan Dart patterns.
> Has anyone very made these? I am concerned that I am biting off more than I can chew as a knitter and just wondered if anyone had ever made them and if there was any particular difficulties with the patterns? Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> This really isn't very helpful - but I have seen these posted by a member just recently - and if I can find them again I'll let you know.
Click to expand...

Guess what - I found out who had posted pictures of their knitted nativity ! and it was you!!!! I really should pay attention to the dates of the posts.


----------



## chodge

WHAT?! You off and running again Ms. Pam? Glad you are at least having a great family get together. Good for you! I found that the cardboard was a bit in fact not a bit very flimsy. I tried the mayonaise lid and that worked for one, I believe Mary. So I went to JoAnn's and found in their wood department a couple of rounds in one packet for about $1.50. They worked GREAT!! Plus it is a little heavier and all figures stand up without assistance.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Yes, Christine, going to try and make a quick trip, but, it will be hard on this ol gal as we will be driving. However, Abby and her parents will be out from Pennsylvania for 10 days and I cannot afford to miss seeing her again, plus all the others as well. You know how quickly those newborns change and now she is almost 3 mos old! After that who know's when we will be able to make a trip, hubby has been out of work now since Dec, and things are getting a bit tight. So got to take the chance and go now while we can. Then it will be back to knitting once again. I will say that I have not worked on Nativity at all. Started to learn to crochet through a friend and even knit up a green pig and red bird from the Angry birds for my granddaughter who collects pigs. But, 100+ temps, are keeping me off the yarn for now.


----------



## chodge

Pam, you clever person you. How versatile can you be?Love the vivid colours. You did a lovely job. I don't blame you for not wanting to see little Abby Like you said, babies change so much in such a little time. I'm happy for you and wish you the very best. You definitely must be puffed out. chuch, chug, keep puffing along. I know what you mean about the 100's and not wanting to use yarn.


----------



## ritchsgirl

*****. I have now started the camel. Wow, I'm trying the DPN's that I have never used before. Bit of a challenge to begin with but my friend showed me, so I'm off and running on the camel so to speak!!**** LOL. Think I will "show off" the whole set next week. May not have the angel done, but just to get this finished and completed will be a goal of mine and move on to other projects. 

How are you doing with those dpn's? I messed with them a little bit when I was in PA, but, they were aluminum and although I could knit, they kept sliding out of the stitches and I was going crazy. So found an inexpensive set of bamboo ones on ebay but, have not used them yet. Supposedly with them being lighter and not so slick they are easier to use - we will see :shock: So does this mean you are trying the Zahara camel?
Still waiting to see your pics .....know you are doing an awesome job.


----------



## chodge

Thanks Pam. You know, my friend instructed me today wth the dpn's (in fact it was me who got her started in knitting as she asked me) you should see her now! She has made some beautiful fancy hats, gloves, etc. Anyway, she suggested using wooden dpn's as they were easier to work with and would not slip like the steel ones. We don't like the bamboo straight needles, so I guess i'll be off to JoAnn's to buy bamboo dpn's on the way home from work tonight. Yeah, I fiddled with them and started over 4 times. Very frustrating. Anyway, looks like our chat line is on the active list again. Brenda from the UK mentioned she is on her 4th set this year!!! and if we needed any help with ours, like hints or tips, she would be happy to assist us.Nice of her I thought. Anway, glad we are back chatting.


----------



## apollo

I made this set three years ago for my church
.I am now working on another set the children love them.
the pattern is easy to follow.Best of luck.


----------



## chodge

Thanks Apollo.


----------



## ritchsgirl

heres the seller that I got my needles from......I figured it would give me so many sizes for an inexpensive price while i tried them out then if I really felt like I just could not do them, it would not hurt so much. I can always invest in better later or hopefully be able to use the aluminum set that I have.

http://shop.ebay.com/knittingneedlesetc/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## ritchsgirl

This really isn't very helpful - but I have seen these posted by a member just recently - and if I can find them again I'll let you know.[/quote]
Guess what - I found out who had posted pictures of their knitted nativity ! and it was you!!!! I really should pay attention to the dates of the posts. [/quote]

Cute, Janet!! Looking forward to seeing more of your Greenhowe creations, as I totally love your Ballerina doll.


----------



## Katsch

Hello Nativity Knitters,

How are things going? I need to see some of your latest work. I know I know I have been neglecting my 2nd nativity set. I am into beading fast and furious again now that the summer has rolled around. I am up to my eyeballs with craft fairs. I have one this weekend in the Adirondacks and I will be setting out my completed nativity set just to see what people think. I did set it out for the Women's Health Event that I was involved with in early June. To my surprise not much interest but they were buying my jewelry. Nice to see you are all busy knitting yours. Lets see some photo shoots, LOL

Miss you Christine and Pam, chug chug puff!


----------



## Janet.Sar

Cute, Janet!! Looking forward to seeing more of your Greenhowe creations, as I totally love your Ballerina doll.[/quote]

Thank you, I've had several requests from members to make one for them. I'm delighted with the reception they've received.
This is my 22" Emily doll. Not available to anyone except family and friends at the moment - I expect she'll go public in time for xmas :lol:


----------



## fibrefay

Cutey! Love your work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brenda1946

My name is Brenda and i live in England. So far i have made at least 20/30 sets and i am just finishing my last 4 for this christmas. I knit them for my local school and knitting group. Every time a teacher at school leaves of retires they ask if they can take them. One of my teachers has gone to teach over in America and has taken it with her. I have to knit at least 1 new one for my grandson in Ireland so that each time her moves up each year his new teacher gets one. I only hope now that when i grand-daughter starts in Sept. she gets the same teacher as her brother or i will have to make one for her. If you have any problems and i can help please let me know.. I am still trying to get the pattern for Stinky Pete who appeared in Toy Story 2 but have heard that it is only available over there (if there is such a pattern)


----------



## annygranny

hi
I stick to Jean Greenhowe patterns, tried A/D patterns and find they have too many pieces to sew together.
good luck to you all. theres quite a bit of work involved.


----------



## jogs4201

lorimorris said:


> ritchsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have used many of Jean Greenhowe's patterns and thoroughly enjoy them and LOVE how they turn out. They are easy enough to understand. Good Luck. You can do it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> **** Thanks, I am going to give it a try. I got the Christmas pattern ordered and on its way. If I run into trouble, I know who and where to ask for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just ordered mine also! We should do ours together!
Click to expand...

I just ordered the patterns as well...:0)


----------



## apollo

brenda1946 said:


> My name is Brenda and i live in England. So far i have made at least 20/30 sets and i am just finishing my last 4 for this christmas. I knit them for my local school and knitting group. Every time a teacher at school leaves of retires they ask if they can take them. One of my teachers has gone to teach over in America and has taken it with her. I have to knit at least 1 new one for my grandson in Ireland so that each time her moves up each year his new teacher gets one. I only hope now that when i grand-daughter starts in Sept. she gets the same teacher as her brother or i will have to make one for her. If you have any problems and i can help please let me know.. I am still trying to get the pattern for Stinky Pete who appeared in Toy Story 2 but have heard that it is only available over there (if there is such a pattern)


Hello Brenda 
I to have made this set for my church i am now working on another set .do you think leaving the carboard out of the base helps them to stand .this is the only problem i have . Thank You ..


----------



## Lo'L

I have not made the nativity scene, but have made several of Alan Dart's patterns. Have enjoyed all, but found his mermaid very challenging. My friend has made his frog prince and also the toothfairy, 

Am sure you can tackle this project and be pleased with your results!

Best luck, happy knitting


----------



## chodge

Hello Apollo and Brenda:
The cardboard is too flimsy and doesn't really help in the standing of these figures. I went to JoAnns and purchased wood rounds about 1/4" to 1/2" thick. They work wonderfully and assist in the figures standing perfectly. They only cost about $1.50 or less. Wll worth it. I've tried the cardboard, white board, lids from mayonaise and peanut jars (which worked well for some of my friends) but I went with the wood rounds. Hope this helps. Good luck and keep up the good work.


----------



## jogs4201

I am glad to know that there are several folks who can offer occasional assistance -- thanks :0)


----------



## didough

If anyone still needs a Donkey pattern, just came across a couple - sorry if you already know about them ...

http://stuffpeasiemade.wordpress.com/2007/03/06/by-request-amigurumi-donkey-directions/

and his big brother ...

http://www.crochetnow.com/patterns/64/stuffed-donkey-crochet-pattern/


----------



## barb1957

Hi everyone, I've been lookking for a camel pattern. has anyone found one besides alan darts. if so please let me know. thanks


----------



## butterweed

Oh, please let us know how it goes. I would love to have that but I'm sure it is beyond my current ability. I hope you will post a picures Good Luck!


----------



## ritchsgirl

barb1957 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lookking for a camel pattern. has anyone found one besides alan darts. if so please let me know. thanks


I have not found a good one other than Alan Dart's that is done on straight needles. I have a cute, cute pattern for one done on dpn's. I just am not good with dpn's. PM me.


----------



## ritchsgirl

butterweed said:


> Oh, please let us know how it goes. I would love to have that but I'm sure it is beyond my current ability. I hope you will post a picures Good Luck!


 These are easily done. The main thing is all the sewing to get all the pieces sewn together. Time consuming but, not hard. Patterns are easy to follow. The only st that was new to me but, easy to pick up, was the make 1 (m1). If you can do knit purl you can do these..........I promise.


----------



## lorimorris

ritchsgirl said:


> chodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have used many of Jean Greenhowe's patterns and thoroughly enjoy them and LOVE how they turn out. They are easy enough to understand. Good Luck. You can do it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which of the patterns have you done?? Both Jean's and Alan Darts are just incredible. I would like to do the Pirate that Alan Dart has..........but, I think Christmas Crib first.
Click to expand...

I had ordered the pattern a couple of weeks ago as well as yarn to go with it. I plan on starting it soon. Would love to work on it along with you both!! Life will get busy again with school starting again as I'm a teacher, but have lots of time in the evenings to knit. :thumbup:


----------



## butterweed

Are Greenhowe's patterns knit or crochet?


----------



## ritchsgirl

butterweed said:


> Are Greenhowe's patterns knit or crochet?


 These are knit on about a size 2 needle.


----------



## ritchsgirl

didough said:


> If anyone still needs a Donkey pattern, just came across a couple - sorry if you already know about them ...
> 
> http://stuffpeasiemade.wordpress.com/2007/03/06/by-request-amigurumi-donkey-directions/
> 
> and his big brother ...
> 
> http://www.crochetnow.com/patterns/64/stuffed-donkey-crochet-pattern/


The donkey is real cute, but, I can't crochet for the life of me! However, Jean Greenhowe did do a donkey to go along with her Nativity set, its just in an additional book.


----------



## laminitagirl

ritchsgirl said:


> butterweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Greenhowe's patterns knit or crochet?
> 
> 
> 
> These are knit on about a size 2 needle.
Click to expand...

If you have bamboo skewers - they are magiclly the same as size 2 needles!! Just go over them with an emery board and they'll be smooth as silk. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Isa53

Hi I have most of Jean Greenhowe's books and I love them. I have knitted six of her dolls and never had one problem...great instruction and they all turned out so cute! Thinking of doing her nativity myself.


----------



## sweetsue

I have made Alan Dart's pigeon from areyoubeingbullied.com
Also made the free snowman, rainbow babies and little dollies from jean greenhowe's site. All very easy to do.


----------



## sweetsue

I have links to a lot of dolls and toys on the resources site under dolls and toys.


----------



## sweetsue

Here is another pattern for a nativity scene

http://aww.ninemsn.com.au/living/artsandentertainment/773425/knitted-nativity-scene


----------



## butterweed

Thank you so much for posting this free nativity pattern. I was going to have to pay $25 for another one and this one is perfect! Thanks again


----------



## laminitagirl

sweetsue said:


> Here is another pattern for a nativity scene
> 
> http://aww.ninemsn.com.au/living/artsandentertainment/773425/knitted-nativity-scene


Sweetsue: Thanks for the link. I have a friend who collects different nativity scenes. She'll love it!! I might give it a go, too.

Thanks again.


----------



## jogs4201

laminitagirl said:


> ritchsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Greenhowe's patterns knit or crochet?
> 
> 
> 
> These are knit on about a size 2 needle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have bamboo skewers - they are magiclly the same as size 2 needles!! Just go over them with an emery board and they'll be smooth as silk. Good luck. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Very helpful tip...thanks much!


----------



## fibrefay

Many thanks for the link


----------



## Franoakes

The above have been real helpful for me. Thanks for all your advise ladies.


----------



## Franoakes

I love these pictures. Please keep posting. I promise I will one of these days when I finish one completely. thanks


----------



## Franoakes

Haven't seen any activity lately on the Nativity scenes. Not sure if I am in the loop. I really look forward to see all the comments and pictures. I will keep checking. Mine are coming along kind of slow as I am using a bigger needle- size 5 and have to adjust some. But I am getting there.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Franoakes said:


> Haven't seen any activity lately on the Nativity scenes. Not sure if I am in the loop. I really look forward to see all the comments and pictures. I will keep checking. Mine are coming along kind of slow as I am using a bigger needle- size 5 and have to adjust some. But I am getting there.


Fran, not many on this page are working on Nativity's I think anymore. However, there is another group that started in January - under Butterweed. Robin in MA. 
Go here and join in with them.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49204-1.html


----------



## Franoakes

ok thanks


----------



## Franoakes

Can you show us the back side of this king? I would like to see how the shoulder pieces come together in the back. Do they meet in the back? I really like this King and I havent attempted the hat yet but is next. Maybe the hat will come back to meet the shoulder pieces in the back.?????


----------



## Franoakes

I don't do good with my sewing. Wish there was someone around here to show me the proper way to do it. my Mom showed me how to knit many years ago but she passed away about 10 yrs ago. I have been working and am now retired and this looked like a good project but it is kind of hard to get back into it for some things.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Franoakes said:


> Can you show us the back side of this king? I would like to see how the shoulder pieces come together in the back. Do they meet in the back? I really like this King and I havent attempted the hat yet but is next. Maybe the hat will come back to meet the shoulder pieces in the back.?????


Which King is it Fran?? 
I do not have the set as I gifted it to my daughter/granddaughter last April. 
Basically I just stitched at the neck as if there was a button, but, tell me which King you are working on. 
I know we all do our own colors on them, but, from the booklet pattern which King ? Red, Green or yellow? I will help any way that I can....


----------



## Franoakes

The Red and Blue King with the white beard. I really like that one. I also wondered how you got the hat to look so fluffy- did you stuff it. I forget that you women made yours quite some time ago. I am behnd.


----------



## Franoakes

I made the hat last night. stayed up until 11:30. this gets addicting. Gotta tell you. Like the way your hat looks better - looks fatter if that is the word than mine. I still have to make the arms. I get ahead of myself sometime. I have to redo the sash. it looks to wide- might just do two rows instead of 3. I am using a little bigger needle.

My shepherd is a little smaller than the king but think maybe that is okay. Otherwise I am gonna have to rip it and do a few more rows. I know, I know- I started him and then saw your king and decided to do that first.


----------



## Kelly2011

I just saw this post and HAD to bookmark it! I collect nativity scenes, but don't have anything like this. This will be a cool project to do!


----------



## Franoakes

I think most people are finished making theirs now for Christmas presents, etc. But there are some nice pictures and info on the previous pages.
Is anyone else out there making the nativity set now?


----------



## Franoakes

Kelly- get in touch with Robin (Butterweed) on the previous page as there is another group making them now- including me. She can give you that website.

Fran


----------



## ritchsgirl

This thread is what a group of us did last March April. Still applicable some of it....

this is the new group with Robin (butterweed)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49204-1.html


----------



## Kelly2011

Thanks ladies. I got a pm about it and sent my email address to her.


----------



## Franoakes

I just went back and looked at all your posts and all your pictures for the nativity you all worked on. I am working on mine now with the other group. Your pictures and notes and comments sure are helping me. Thanks. Y all did such a good job. Fran


----------



## ritchsgirl

Franoakes said:


> I just went back and looked at all your posts and all your pictures for the nativity you all worked on. I am working on mine now with the other group. Your pictures and notes and comments sure are helping me. Thanks. Y all did such a good job. Fran


thanks Franny. You are doing a great job!


----------



## Franoakes

I Know- I know - you are helping me on the other forum too. thanks.


----------



## Franoakes

How did you make the nose when you did your figures?


----------



## sjordanc

I'm fairly new to knitting (little over a year) I haven't knitted any of Jean Greenhowe's patterns but I have done some of Alan Darts. His are really easy to follow and they turn out perfect. Just follow line upon line. I am working on Humpty Dumpty right now. Good luck. Don't forget to post picures when you finish.


----------



## 1artist

Haven't tackled this either, but looking at the picture and breaking down, the standing figures all look basically the same with differing details. so once you know how to do one you should be able to knock out the others pretty easily and then get to the next different figure. That might make it easier to get thru. Good luck. d


----------



## Franoakes

Does anyone have the pattern for the camel from the Allen Dart's Noah Ark? Cmon people, I need some help here. I really do. I really love the Camel that I think Pam posted that as sitting down????? HELP!! I want to finish this nativity and only have the animals left. I am working on the sheep right now.


----------



## didough

http://www.alandart.co.uk/product/all-patterns/noahs-ark/


----------



## Franoakes

Thanks but I just wanted the pattern for the camel. I really don't need the whole Ark and the animals, etc. thought maybe someone would have just the camel from when they made the nativity. If I have to buy the whole ark pattern, I guess I could but don't have any little babies anymore to make one for. thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## ritchsgirl

this is my daughter's display Dec 2011.


----------



## Franoakes

Oh, these look beautiful the way they are displayed. I like the different way you have the kings holding the gifts too. Lovely. Thanks for sharing. My daughter wants my set also.


----------



## ritchsgirl

The kings gifts were allowed to be positioned differently because of the pipe cleaners in the arms allowed the arms to be bent to different positions. 
Yep, I have 3 sets to do , 2 for daughters and one for me.


----------



## Franoakes

Ha! You had better get moving girl. Thats a lot of sets to make. I don't know if I will make another set. I kind of got burned out on this one. But, You already made one set so it should be a breeze from here on in. Just kiddng. When do you plan on starting. I miss all the discussion on here and pictures.


----------



## ritchsgirl

I kind of got burnt out too, last year, but, kept all my notes, and have all the yarn.
I miss the discussions too and photos. Maybe when we get closer to the holidays someone will pick it up again. 
Then again, maybe I just have to pick it up and start again myself. Just had so many other baby things to make up and finally have them done. Had been down sick after my company was here, just haven't found the motivation again. Just finished the last baby items and trying to get them into the mail for a baby shower on the 5th. Then maybe, will think about it again. 
Much luck, Fran.


----------



## Franoakes

I am going to be a great grandmother at the end of October. Do you have any pretty baby sweater sets that you have made that you can share? I found a nice one for a boy but not sure yet what she is going to have. I am gonna wait and make either pink or blue. I do not want to make another color. I know I am being stubborn but she already has a green one that I made for either her or her sister (granddaughters) when they were born. So, I will wait and make either pink or blue and ababy blanket too.I can do it.


----------



## Franoakes

What other baby items did you make, by the way?


----------



## ritchsgirl

Poncho,
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68567-1.html
bibs 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68565-1.html
dress and bunny for Abby. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65469-1.html
those are the ones I posted anyways.

Blanket, hat and mittens for niece. 
3 baby sacs, a hooded sweater, a set of overalls, with sweater to match for 2nd daughter, baby due in June.


----------



## Franoakes

Gosh you have been busy with baby items. I went back to your posts and looked at them. They are so cute. i need to start making something now. I am getting excited and there are so many things to make. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ritchsgirl

glad to help you, and yes I had been busy, but, now a little burned out. Need a little time to recoup.


----------



## Franoakes

Relax. Do you like to read? Thats what I do when I get burned out on knitting. I love to read so I pick up a book and start reading and forget about knitting for awhile.


----------



## Suesknits

I was reading reviews on her books and learned her toys are all knitted flat and seamed. Can I get patterns for toys this intricate that have knitting in the round?


----------



## ritchsgirl

Have been looking for a cow pattern for some time, and everything seems to be too big.
Found a pattern on Ravelry, that appears to be working, although I am just putting the first one together.
I am using knitting worsted and a size 2 needle. May try the next one in sport yarn.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/buttercup-and-daisy


----------



## ritchsgirl

Okay, so I am not so good, and my picture did not turn out like the cow above. I tweaked it a little bit, and these are my hints. 
Of the pattern with the Buttercup cow.... Not quite put together, still need to attach the head. 
So a couple of things I learned about the cow. 
#1) I used size 2 needles and worsted weight yarn. 
@2) I did not do so hot with the putting the legs on, the 3 and 4 legs went on much better than the first 2. Make sure that you put the udder on last. 
3) I made the horns by casting on 4 st's and then immediately casting them off. 
6) I made the hooves a contrasting color by CO 10 stitches and knitting, 2 rows and then BO. I just stitched them in place. 
7) make sure you roll the legs properly or you end up with a leg twice the length. I cut a straw into 4 pieces and rolled the legs and stitched tightly. Ol Bossy stands up great. 
So I varied some of it, for what I wanted but, as you can see, it works great size wise for the Nativity.


----------



## Katsch

Very cute Pam and seems to be a good size. Nice work.


----------



## ritchsgirl

Have to admit, I am pretty pleased overall. Each one will be a little better, but, the fact that its the right size and actually looks like a cow, win.


----------



## lexiemae

I have knitted this Nativity twice, both for Christian Charity Shops, who display them each Year. My only tip would be start early and sew each item on completion. O made the mistake of knitting all the items one after the other. Sewing up is the hardest part in my view. 

Having said that they will, hopefully, be enjoyed for Years to come!!! 
Did try to add my photo but failed (


----------

